# Nice People



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2003)

Cela fera bientôt sept ans que mon meilleur ami sest marié.
Je garde un souvenir précis de cette journée qui mest chère pour au moins deux raisons. Jétais son témoin, ce qui naurait rien dextraordinaire sil ne me lavait demandé pour la première fois dans une cour décole, alors que nous avions dix ans. Ensuite, parce quil aura fallu attendre plus de vingt ans pour que, le rouge au front et la gorge nouée, je lui dise dans un presque sanglot (un peu mélodramatique, jen conviens, mais de circonstance) tout lamour qui me lie à sa personne, et qui na jamais faibli. Il est, sans lombre dun doute, la tour forte et le trésor véritable dont parlent les Écritures, et, pour ce qui me concerne, lun des plus beaux présents que mait fait ma chienne de vie. Je laime et cest ainsi, puisque je nai jamais douté, en dépit des innombrables différences qui nous opposent, que cest ainsi que cela devait être, et je suis fier de le lui avoir dit.

Nous avons presque tous sans doute de ces amours inexprimées qui pèsent sur nos vies. De ces élans du cur quon ravale longtemps, parce que cest compliqué de dire je taime (surtout quand cest si évident et si vrai), parce quon na pas les mots ou quil nous semble quils ne seraient pas à la hauteur du sentiment qui nous anime, parce que ce quon ressent est trop intime ou trop fort pour ne pas être fatalement diminué par le lexique et la grammaire On attend donc le moment adéquat, tout en sassurant au mieux quil ne vienne jamais : ce nest pas le jour, ce nest pas lheure, ce nest pas lendroit Combien dautres excuses minables ne va-t-on pas sinventer pour éviter de la froisser un tant soi peu sa petite pudeur ? Combien de mensonges raconte-t-on (et se raconte-t-on) pour retarder le plus possible le moment de dévoiler son cur, comme si laveu devait nous lier inexorablement, comme si le cur de lautre allait soudain devenir notre prison, et notre ressenti un geôlier intraitable ? Lamour est notre grande affaire, allez, et notre grande peur.

Il y aura sept ans le vingt juillet. Je ne garde quun souvenir confus du décor de la chambre où je les traînais, lui et son épouse, pour leur parler, enfin, de tout mon cur. Je me souviens surtout de la chaude accolade qui suivit, virile (cétait bien le moins) mais émue et tendre. Peut-être est-ce alors que je compris réellement quaimer est aussi beau et noble quêtre aimé. Et quil est doux pour nous dêtre depuis bien au-delà des mots !

Alors, voici ce que je vous propose. Il y a probablement de vieux amours qui pèsent sur vos existences (comme il en pèse sur la mienne) ; de vieux parents bien chiants et ennuyeux auxquels on sest juré pourtant, un jour, de dire je taime ; une bague quon sest promis doffrir ; une lettre qui attend depuis des années ; une chanson dont on a toujours prétendu quelle était impossible à écrire Peut-être, peut-être bien que ce pourrait être enfin pour vous  comme pour eux  le jour, lendroit et lheure. Je voudrais que vous fassiez partager vos hésitations et le bruit démentiel de vos pudeurs froissées. Je voudrais que tous, le dimanche 20 juillet, nous nayons rien dautre à dire que des mots damours, et rien dautre à chanter. Et je demande à tous ceux qui en auront le courage de nous faire partager leur moment de bonheur. Davance, merci.


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Juillet 2003)

eh ben dis donc Doc, elle vient de loin cette tirade...
(Je serais presque tenté de te demander si tu as ...  bu
mais oublie ca je n'ai rien dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Juillet 2003)

je complète sinon tu vas mal lprendre mon post précédent : je comprends ce que tu as pu éprouver, je n'ai pas vécu de situation proche mais je comprends.


----------



## barbarella (13 Juillet 2003)

C'est bien ton sujet Doc Evil, posté peut-être un peu tôt, il reste encore une semaine avant le jour des grandes déclarations. 

Tiens j'ai quand même envie de dire un truc à mes parents, amis, professeurs, petits copains, copines, oncles, tantes et surtout à : 








Elle se reconnaîtra


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Juillet 2003)

tiens Ariel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2003)

Un post comme je les aime !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le temps de dépoussiérer mon coeur et je suis à vous......


----------



## barbarella (13 Juillet 2003)

Ca peut peut-être aider


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Juillet 2003)

pour tous ceusses qui ont un coeur en béton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ?


----------



## minime (13 Juillet 2003)

L'emploi du marteau piqueur devrait être interdit le Dimanche.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Afin que ce ne soit pas les mêmes sujets de flood qui aient toujours le haut de l'affiche, et afin de permettre à ce sujet une meilleure participation, et en accord avec l'auteur de ce thread, accrochons ce sujet, disons quelques jours (au moins jusqu'au 20), en haut du bar.

Maintenant on range les marteaux piqueurs. Faites nous plutôt fendre le coeur


----------



## barbarella (13 Juillet 2003)

On est pas encore le 20


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Afin que ce ne soit pas les mêmes sujets de flood qui aient toujours le haut de l'affiche, et afin de permettre à ce sujet une meilleure participation, et en accord avec l'auteur de ce thread, accrochons ce sujet, disons quelques jours (au moins jusqu'au 20), en haut du bar.
> 
> Maintenant on range les marteaux piqueurs. Faites nous plutôt fendre le coeur
> 
> ...


.
surtout pour un truc a 5étoiles et 6 réponse,ça va certainement aider.
.
combien tu prend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
en général le bar est fait pour passer le temps,et pas pour un quelconque sondage,sorte de watergate du coeur,si ça interresse les posteurs il restera automatiquement en haut,je ne comprend pas cette decision,macg vit par son systeme de libre echange et pas par un quelconque ditacte.
.
































.
a moins que le DOC est besoin de nourriture pour son prochain roman


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Afin que ce ne soit pas les mêmes sujets de flood qui aient toujours le haut de l'affiche, et afin de permettre à ce sujet une meilleure participation, et en accord avec l'auteur de ce thread, accrochons ce sujet, disons quelques jours (au moins jusqu'au 20), en haut du bar. (...) *



Dommage qu'il n'existe une option pour punaiser des sujets au fond du forum...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dommage qu'il n'existe une option pour punaiser des sujets au fond du forum...
> 
> ...



Tu vois Olivier : çà c'est du flood. 

*Ne jette pas la pierre sur les autres... ca peut faire boomerang parfois*  (proverbe australien)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Après réflexions, je vous laisse seuls maitres du destin de ce thread.


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Après réflexions, je vous laisse seuls maitres du destin de ce thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sage décision Finn, qu'il s'en aille dans les profondeurs ou s'élève à des sommets éblouissants


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> surtout pour un truc a 5étoiles et 6 réponse,ça va certainement aider.
> .
> ...



Je ne crois pas que ce soit du diktat... Juste le souhait de mettre en avant les sujets qui peuvent déboucher sur quelque chose de sympa... Modérer, ce n'est pas seulement jouer au flic, mais aussi garder la meilleure ambiance possible dans un forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, pour les ristournes, on accepte le liquide


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

Il faut recruter un "He hoppeur"


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Il faut recruter un "He hoppeur"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec des grandes zoreilles ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> avec des grandes zoreilles ?  *



Non, les oreilles c'est pour voler.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, les oreilles c'est pour voler.   *



comme lui...










on s'éloigne du sujet qd même, c DocE qui va être déçu


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> on s'éloigne du sujet qd même, c DocE qui va être déçu
> ...



Penses-tu... Ça fait belle lurette qu'il s'est fait une raison quand à notre aptitude à le suivre.


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Après réflexions, je vous laisse seuls maitres du destin de ce thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est aussi bien comme ça.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Penses-tu... Ça fait belle lurette qu'il s'est fait une raison quand à notre aptitude à le suivre.
> 
> ...



la nature humaine est navrante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez une autre suggestion pour barbie


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Juillet 2003)

ca y est je l'ai trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il est un peu fatigué


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> la nature humaine est navrante.
> 
> ...



Ou ça 






sinon le "He hoppeur" c'est plutôt lui


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Après réflexions, je vous laisse seuls maitres du destin de ce thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux compter sur nous


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Penses-tu... Ça fait belle lurette qu'il s'est fait une raison quand à notre aptitude à le suivre.
> 
> ...



Et puis on fait ça par amour


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

Et pendant ce temps-là, DocEvil s'arrache les cheveux à la pince à épiler.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et puis on fait ça par amour
> 
> ...



c vrai ca ! DocE, tu boudes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je ne crois pas que ce soit du diktat... Juste le souhait de mettre en avant les sujets qui peuvent déboucher sur quelque chose de sympa... Modérer, ce n'est pas seulement jouer au flic, mais aussi garder la meilleure ambiance possible dans un forum
> 
> ...


.
tu m'excusera,j'ai rien contre le DOC,je m'étonne simplement,quand a trouver son suget sympa,c'est une autre affaire,il ne peut etre trouvé sympa que par le nombre de participants,donc en haut de l'affiche

C.Q.F.D
.
bien sur c'est un avis comme je pourrais en donner autour d'un verre,avec chacun,sans obligatoirement finir avec des couteaux plein les dents.





























.


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> avec des couteaux plein les dents.
> 
> ...



Ca va pas être facile pour dire des je t'aime


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca va pas être facile pour dire des je t'aime
> 
> ...



c ca le sujet ??


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c ca le sujet ??
> 
> ...







			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ] * Je voudrais que tous, le dimanche 20 juillet, nous nayons rien dautre à dire que des mots damours, et rien dautre à chanter. Et je demande à tous ceux qui en auront le courage de nous faire partager leur moment de bonheur. Davance, merci. *




Ben oui, ça va flooder à mort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mais le 20 c'est pas l'arrivée du tour de France


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Juillet 2003)

fausse question


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Mame Carab veut pas en public, mais on fêtera le 20 Juillet


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

Moi c'est le 13 mai... Faut que j'attende encore un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Moi c'est le 13 mai... Faut que j'attende encore un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, y a pas d'mal à's'faire du bien tous les jours de la création. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...sauf calendrier des postes imposé


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En fait, y a pas d'mal à's'faire du bien tous les jours de la création.
> 
> ...



C'ets quoi ça, un calendrier ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'ets quoi ça, un calendrier ?
> 
> ...




il semblerait qu'on soit en pleine comptabilité républicaine, je suis juste les régles


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> il semblerait qu'on soit en pleine comptabilité républicaine, je suis juste les régles
> ...


Tant que tu ne défiles pas demain matin avec la fanfare militaire, je garde un petit espoir !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tant que tu ne défiles pas demain matin avec la fanfare militaire, je garde un petit espoir !!
> 
> 
> ...



Bah je suis quand même un peu P4 sur les bords 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je sais pas si ça compte pour MacG, et puis je crois que DocEvil utilise des calendriers Grégoriens...

Bref je suis très très prudent maintenant


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Juillet 2003)

un seul être vous manque...

non je ne vous parlerai pas de mon désert affectif.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2003)

Message à Rose-Marie

C'était en 1965 ... j'avais alors 16 ans !!!
Tes parents tenaient une petite épicerie dans le quartier ou nous habitions !
Tous les soirs, je poussais la porte du magasin avec quelques francs en poche pour m'alimenter en bonbecs, mistral gagnants et autres saloperies qui me niquaient les dents (merci Renaud...)...
Parfois, tu remplacais ton père derrière le comptoir ... ces soir-là, j'avais des étoiles dans les yeux !
Nous parlions, de tout, un peu ! Tu étais jolie malgré l'éclairage au néon qui te faiblissait le teint...
Les mois passant, nous sommes sortis quelque fois ensemble ... oh, pas bien loin : jusqu'à la salle paroissiale ou cote à cote nous écoutions les Beatles sur un tourne-disques de fortune...
Un jour, j'ai osé touché ta main ... tu n'as rien dit !
La vie s'écoulait paisible, entre les conversations devant ton magasin et les chaises en bois de la salle paroissiale...
Je crois bien que je t'aimais, comme on aime à 16 ans, avec toute la force d'un sentiment nouveau et inconnu...
Et puis, vint ce jour ... ce jour maudit ou tu es monté dans la voiture d'un mec rencontré par hasard - un plus vieux, un plus beau probablement...
Ce jour-là, j'ai cru mourir, le coeur inondé d'un torrent de larmes !
La vie a continué, et j'ai rencontré l'Amour, celui auquel j'étais probablement destiné et qui me comble encore aujourd'hui...
Mais, dans un recoin poussiéreux de mon coeur, je t'ai encore gardé une petite place...
Jamais je ne t'ai revue, mais j'espère que tu es heureuse et que la vie t'a comblée !
Peut etre liras-tu ce message si le destin le veut...
Je t'embrasse en toute amitié,
Jean-Luc


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Message à Rose-Marie
> 
> C'était en 1965 ... j'avais alors 16 ans !!!
> Tes parents tenaient une petite épicerie dans le quartier ou nous habitions !
> ...



Beau et triste témoignage pour commencer la semaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu l'as très bien raconté TheBig.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tous les soirs, je poussais la porte du magasin avec quelques francs en poche pour m'alimenter en bonbecs, mistral gagnants et autres saloperies qui me niquaient les dents (merci Renaud...)...
> *



...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un sait, s'il y a eu une ré-édition des Cocos Boers,et, des mistrals gagnants ?
Ou même juste un lien avec des photos ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Au fait, c'est quoi un «Mistral Gagnant»? Je connais bien sûr la chanson de Renaud, mais pas plus...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Au fait, c'est quoi un «Mistral Gagnant»? Je connais bien sûr la chanson de Renaud, mais pas plus...
> 
> ...



En fait c'était une poudre qui picotait,et, laissait une impression de froid sur la langue, avec un super goût acidulé.

C'était vendu dans un petit sachet rectangulaire en papier glaçé, tu cornais un coin pour voir s'il était gagnant ( s'il l'était tu en avais un autre gratuit).
Et, cerise sur le gateau, il y avait une petite paille en réglisse ( que tu mangeais à la fin) pour aspirer la poudre.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En fait c'était une poudre qui picotait,et, laissait une impression de froid sur la langue, avec un super goût acidulé.
> 
> ...



Ok, je vois ce que c'est... mais je savais pas que ça s'appelait comme ça... En tout cas en Suisse.


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> En fait c'était une poudre qui picotait,et, laissait une impression de froid sur la langue, avec un super goût acidulé.
> C'était vendu dans un petit sachet rectangulaire en papier glaçé, tu cornais un coin pour voir s'il était gagnant ( s'il l'était tu en avais un autre gratuit).
> Et, cerise sur le gateau, il y avait une petite paille en réglisse ( que tu mangeais à la fin) pour aspirer la poudre.
> ...



comme ça ?


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> comme ça ?
> 
> ...


.
c'est malin,si sarko voit ça il va venir inspecter tout les marchand de bonbecs du coin,moi qui habite dans ton coin,je vais me retrouver au chomage


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

Heu...j'reprendrais bien du sucre en poudre moi.


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

Nettoie d'abord tes narines


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2003)

Et hop !


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2003)

c'est bien loin tout ça,mes premiers émois s'appelait denise,une mienne cousine eloignée,parait il que jusqu'a vingt ans j'étais beau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,j'ai dit jusqu'a,commencez pas, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
la vie fait vite pour te peindre tes rides sur la tronche,les emmerdent te blanchissent,et l'aversion pour les sports d'empate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
mais je plaisait a ces demoiselles,j'avoue que je ne sait meme plus si la dite parente m'a deniaisé,je fesais semblant de m'en vanter avec les potes,ce qui me permettait d'appater les nanas éparses,
"tu sais les femmes"phrase dite par PAUL MEURISSE dans un de ses films(trouvez le titre) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
une autre experience interessante fut  la compagnie d'une déesse que j'ai cotoyé a seize ans au boulot(et oui a l'epoque si tes parents faisait parti de la france du bas,fallait allez au boulot de bonne heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
dans cette imprimerie on mettait des enveloppes en paquets,moi grouillot a tout faire,je me depechais de finir l'urgent,et venait en double de cette beautée magique pour lui faire faire du chiffre(payer au paquet d'enveloppes l'ouvriere de l'epoque)
.
ce fut la derniere fois que j'eu la foix et de grands sentiment,la garce acceptait ma cour empressée,jusqu'a ce que je la vis se jeter dans les bras d'un godelureau vérolée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
j'ai rien contre les belles blondes,sauf si elles s'appellent dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

*A toutes les filles*

A toutes les filles que j'ai aimées avant 
Qui sont devenues femmes  maintenant 
A leurs volcans de larmes 
A leurs torrents de charme 
Je  suis resté adolescent

A toutes les filles que j'ai aimées avant 
Des cours de lycée en jardin  d'enfants 
Aux lettres déchirées 
A leurs baisers volés 
Je suis resté  adolescent

Elles avaient, elles avaient, 
Des océans au fond des yeux 
Elles  dansaient, elles dansaient, 
Pour nous garder plus amoureux 
Elles  disaient, elles disaient, 
Que l'amour c'est toute une vie à deux

Elles avaient dans un sourire moqueur 
Quelque chose de secret 
Elles  gravaient nos deux coeurs 
Sur les arbres des forêts 
Elles pleuraient  comme on pleure 
Quand on a trop aimé 

A toutes les filles que j'ai aimé avant 
Qui sont devenues  femmes maintenant 
De leurs éclats de rire 
A nos nuits de plaisir 
Je  suis resté adolescent

A toutes les filles que j'ai aimées avant 
Des plages au soleil  en dîners dansants 
Aux secrets murmurés 
Aux passions déchirées 
Je  suis resté adolescent

Elles avaient, elles avaient, 
Des océans au fond des yeux 
Elles  dansaient, elles dansaient, 
Pour nous garder plus amoureux 
Elles  disaient, elles disaient, 
Que l'amour c'est toute une vie à deux

Elles avaient dans un sourire moqueur 
Quelque chose de secret 
Elles  gravaient nos deux coeurs 
Sur les arbres des forêts 
Elles pleuraient  comme on pleure 
Quand on a trop aimé 

Elles avaient, elles avaient, 
Des océans au fond des yeux 
Elles  dansaient, elles dansaient, 
Pour nous garder plus amoureux 
Elles  disaient, elles disaient, 
Que l'amour c'est toute une vie à deux

Elles avaient dans un sourire moqueur 
Quelque chose de secret 
Elles  gravaient nos deux coeurs 
Sur les arbres des forêts 
Elles pleuraient  comme on pleure 
Quand on a trop aimé 

A toutes les filles qu'on a aimées avant

_Félix Gray &amp; Didier Barbelivien_


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

*Chagrin d'Amour*

Un chagrin d'amour, 
C'est un bateau qui part 
Sans larguer ses amarres. 
Un chagrin d'amour, 
Une samsonite oubliée 
Sur le quai d'une gare. 
Un chagrin d'amour 
C'est comme ton maquillage 
Le matin au réveil. 
C'est une paire de Rayban 
Alors qu'y a plus d'soleil. 
Un chagrin d'amour, 
C'est comme une grève de métro 
Quand tu restes sur le quai. 
Un chagrin d'amour, 
C'est une boîte de nuit 
Sans son disque jockey. 
Un chagrin d'amour, 
C'est une golf GTI 
Qui n'aurait plus qu'une vitesse, 
Une station de ski 
Sans neige et sans tire-fesses... 

Mais un chagrin d'amour 
C'est l'amour sans amour. 
Et l'amour sans amour 
Ca n'est plus de l'amour 
Laisse le temps à l'amour 
De redevenir l'amour 
Et tu verras l'amour 
Ce n'est rien que d'amour. 

Un chagrin d'amour, 
Putain, ça fait mal. 
Un chagrin d'amour, 
C'est comme si Roméo 
N'aimait plus Virginie. 
Un chagrin d'amour, 
Comme si l'équipe de Marseille 
N'avait plus Bernard Tapie. 
Un chagrin d'amour, 
C'est un sapin de Noël 
Sans girlandes et sans boules 
C'est un papa Noël 
Sans sa hotte et ses boules 

C'est comme la mer sans les vagues 
C'est comme les vagues sans l'écume 
C'est comme l'écume sans le sel 
C'est comme le sel sans le poivre. 

Un chagrin d'amour 
C'est l'amour sans amour. 
Et l'amour sans amour 
Ca n'est plus de l'amour 
Laisse le temps à l'amour 
De redevenir l'amour

_Félix Grave &amp; Didier Barbelavie_


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Comm' il était très musicien
Il jouait beaucoup des mains
Tout entre nous a commencé
Par un très long baiser
Sur la vein' bleutée du poignet
Un long baiser sans fin.

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Quel pouvait être son prénom
Et quel était son nom
Il s'appelait Je l'appelais
Comment l'appelait-ton ?
Pourtant c'est fou ce que j'aimais
L'appeler par son nom.

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
De quell' couleur étaient ses yeux ?
J'crois pas qu'ils étaient bleus.
Etaient-ils verts, étaient-ils gris ?
Etaient-ils vert de gris ?
Ou changeaient-ils tout l'temps d'couleur
Pour un non pour un oui ?

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Habitait-il ce vieil hôtel
Bourré de musiciens
Pendant qu'il me pendant que je
Pendant qu'on f'sait la fête
Tous ces saxos, ces clarinettes
Qui me tournaient la têt'.

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Lequel de nous deux s'est lassé
De l'autre le premier ?
Etait-ce moi ? Etait-ce lui ?
Etait-ce donc moi ou lui ?
Tout c'que je sais c'est que depuis
Je n'sais plus qui je suis

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Voilà qu'après tout's ces nuits blanch's
Il me reste plus rien
Rien qu'un p'tit air qu'il sifflotait
Chaqu'jour en se rasant
Pa pou di dou da di dou di
Pa pou di dou da di dou


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

Ficelle, ah notre enfance...snif...snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------------------------------

Rico, bah je t'ai toujours vu beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







--------------------------------------------



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai la mémoir' ... ( 2,2 mo )  *










  tidip tidip... tidip tidip... tadatadatada....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Y a pas un film italien des années soixante-dix, qui se passe dans un train, un film à sketchs où les personnages parlent des femmes qu'ils n'ont pas eu ??
> 
> 
> 
> *








 Arrêtes, tu me casse le moral


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est vrai ! Fermez ce thread !!! Il me rappelle des souvenirs très douloureux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, c'est vrai ! Fermez ce thread !!! Il me rappelle des souvenirs très douloureux !
> 
> 
> ...


...t'en fais pas Bébert ! D'abord tu passes des mois à en crever, à en dégueuler ton coeur par tous les trous, à envisager jusqu'au pire ... ... et, miracle, quelques années après tu te dis : "mais qu'est-ce que j'ai été con !" - la nature humaine est tellement bien faite qu'elle arrive à digérer, assimiler et éliminer tout ce qui, un jour, t'as fait souffrir !
Crois en un "vieux rat" !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...t'en fais pas Bébert ! D'abord tu passes des mois à en crever, à en dégueuler ton coeur par tous les trous, à envisager jusqu'au pire ... ... et, miracle, quelques années après tu te dis : "mais qu'est-ce que j'ai été con !" - la nature humaine est tellement bien faite qu'elle arrive à digérer, assimiler et éliminer tout ce qui, un jour, t'as fait souffrir !
> Crois en un "vieux rat" !
> 
> ...



Il est sadique en plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sacré TheBig... qui éprouve du plaisir à se remémorer son difficile passé...


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *














 on va pas s'embrasser entre mecs, tout de même


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est le reth... c'est le sujet qui veut ça.
> 
> 
> ...




ça s'arrête dimanche


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vois que toi, mon vieux rat, t'as pas connu Rachel.
> Rachel.
> ...



Et *Edwige, Maud, Aïda*


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Y a pas un film italien des années soixante-dix, qui se passe dans un train, un film à sketchs où les personnages parlent des femmes qu'ils n'ont pas eu ??
> 
> 
> 
> *



Si, mais pas italien.


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2003)

Un pied-bot mâtait les danseuses
Devant l'entrée d'un hôtel de passe,
En leur offrant des caramels
Des oranges ou des cornets de glace.

Ca faisait longtemps que tu ne me parlais plus
Tu t'habillais tout en noir
Tu révais sur ton horoscope
De magie blanche sur un miroir.

Dans la rue chercher les pilules
Que le médecin t'avais conseillées
Je croisais cette rouquine félée
Qui parlait comme un homme, tu sais
Celle qui bossait dans un peep show
Et dans le drugstore du quartier
Il y avait cette ambiance, trop crado
Qui me remontait dans le nez.

Et moi dans cette bagnole pourrie
J'écoutais une station de radio
Décharger lentement ma batterie
Il faisait chaud sur le capot

L'antenne cassée, ca grésillait
Creedance ou bien les Talking Heads
Chewing gum collé de l'après midi
Underground sur corde raide.

Un chat Siamois dans l'escalier,
la clé planquée sous un pot de fleur,
Et quand je rentrais sans prévenir
je voyais bien que tu avais peur
Que revienne ce pilote malade
Qui t'avait violée près du lac.
Le frigo qui dégivrait mal:
_Il y a toujours quelque chose qui se détraque_

Une cassette dans le magnétoscope
C'était un film d'Andy Warhol
Avec un beau type qui se rasait
Hygiène phallique en symbole.

J'taimais comme un indien perdu
J'aurais voulu que tu sois une squaw
Mais tu ne voulais pas me suivre
Qu'on parte sur le même bateau.

Elle a vendu son émeraude,
Elle est partie ailleurs
faire un voyage au bout du monde
_S'inventer_ un autre bonheur.
Elle m'a laissé l'appartement
Et l'adresse d'un restaurant
Où l'on ne bouffe que des gateaux de miel
Comme si tout se passait _comme avant_.

Fenêtre ouverte, et bruits dans les rues:
_Etrange quiétude_.

C. Couture.


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2003)

Pendant que je lisais votre prose, le mien sur la commode, s'affichait cette bannière. Je suis sûr que certains d'entre vous ont loupé cette extraordinaire (le mot est faible) opportunité d'emballer la nana qu'ils reluquent depuis des lustres. Un coup à -25% et en Sologne (terre de contrastes) de surcroit, ca vaut bien le coup de bouffer des pates pendant un mois, non? Allez, zou: on se lance. Merci qui?


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Pendant que je lisais votre prose, le mien sur la commode, s'affichait cette bannière. Je suis sûr que certains d'entre vous ont loupé cette extraordinaire (le mot est faible) opportunité d'emballer la nana qu'ils reluquent depuis des lustres. Un coup à -25% et en Sologne (terre de contrastes) de surcroit, ca vaut bien le coup de bouffer des pates pendant un mois, non? Allez, zou: on se lance. Merci qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il y a aussi le Morvan...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ou l'Aubrac






ou le Queyras...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

j'ai pas parlé de Toulon... mais c'est chouette que... breffffffff...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai pas parlé de Toulon... mais c'est chouette que... breffffffff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoique je t'attende que Mauriiiiiice se réveille... ou que Marie rentre du Ladakh (cherchez bien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

Nous avons presque tous sans doute de ces amours inexprimées qui pèsent sur nos vies. DocEvil



 lamour... bien sûr , lamour ... et les enfants qui en résultent .

 Moi, jai pris ma  baffe affective le 7/10/58 .
 Ce jour là, je suis née. Anormale, différente.

 Main gauche atrophiée, absence de la deuxième phalange , doigts soudés, ou palmés. Syndactylie, en terme médical.

 Un enfant est sensé être accueilli dans la tendresse et dans lamour, du moins sil est désiré, ce que je fus peut-être .
 Je ne reçus quangoisse, tristesse, désespoir et rejet en cadeau de bienvenue . 
 Bien sûr, ils ne le disaient pas, les photos dépoque me montrent dans leurs bras, comme mes trois frères et ma sur, (je suis la deuxième)  et je nai évidement aucun souvenir conscient de cette période. Mais je sais aujourdhui que jai refusé de manger pendant presque une semaine. Et un bébé qui ne veut pas téter est un bébé qui veut crever.

 Puis les tests montrèrent que  je nétais vraisemblablement pas atteinte au niveau mental, jai accepté de manger, ils refirent lamour, conçurent dautres enfants et la vie a continué; ils prirent comme option de méduquer comme mes frères et soeur, sans jamais faire allusion à ce handicap, dont je navais quasiment aucune conscience dans ma prime enfance. Je me croyais normale... puis vint le temps de lécole, et les lazzi, et les blagues stupides sur ma petite main (jai acquis depuis ce temps un méchant revers du gauche ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Ladolescence na rien arrangé, je pris atrocement conscience  de cette différence, et si la chirurgie réparatrice permit de séparer mes doigts, la dextérité ( un comble pour une main gauche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) acquise grâce à celle-ci ne changeait pas le fait ...  jétais anormale ! il était impossible quon maime . 
 Afin de ne point allonger ce texte plus que de nécessaire, jabrège et ne parlerai point de ce que furent alors mes amours déçues ... et les catastrophes affectives vécues et revécues depuis ... 
 La vie a continué ...  un jour, où jai failli vouloir partir vraiment, il y a un peu plus plus de cinq ans , jai décidé den parler, vraiment .

 alors,  je redirai à ma mère et à mon père, je vous aime , ce 20 juillet, comme jai pu le leur dire enfin après un long chemin reparcouru avec une psy, et je crois quils maiment aussi, enfin, pour ce que je suis , je fus et je serai .

 et, Laurence, ma fille, je taime
 mon ami, je taime, 
 moi, jessaye de maimer ... 


_je ne sais si je devais poster ce texte ici, peut-être n'est-il pas à sa place , si place il y a pour ce genre de texte ... je m'en excuse_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Merci de ton texte.
Différente, un peu.
Mais ce qui nous caractérise, êtres humains, c'est notre coeur et rien d'autre.
Et le tien est beau: pour ta fille, ton ami, tes parents.
Et un peu pour nous, je crois.
Encore merci.
Michel


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * je ne sais si je devais poster ce texte ici, peut-être n'est-il pas à sa place , si place il y a pour ce genre de texte ... je m'en excuse
> *



Nous aussi on t'aime anntraxh, tu n'as aucune excuse à donner.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> je ne sais si je devais poster ce texte ici, peut-être n'est-il pas à sa place , si place il y a pour ce genre de texte ... je m'en excuse
> *


Non seulement ce texte est à sa place ici, mais c'est probablement le texte le plus émouvant qui ait été posté sur ce forum !
Sache que j'admire ton cheminement et je souhaite que le 20 juillet prochain soit un des plus beaux jours de ta vie...
Ma petite expérience personnelle m'a prouvé maintes fois qu'il est plus facile d'aimer les autres que de s'aimer soi-meme dans la solitude et le silence d'une ame blessée ! Mais quelle belle victoire quand on y arrive ... moi, j'y suis arrivé, mais depuis peu seulement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toute mon amitié, anntraxh !


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

anntrahx, ton texte m'a émue et dès le matin comme ça j'aime pas. 

Tout ce que j'espère c'est que tu saches que l'on ne t'aime, pas pour ta main ou tes doigts, mais pour toi, pour ce que tu es, en bien et en moins bien.

barbarella


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et Edwige, Maud, Aïda
> 
> ...



Et *Pierre, Paul, Jacques*














   [/b]


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et Pierre, Paul, Jacques
> 
> ...


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * je ne sais si je devais poster ce texte ici, peut-être n'est-il pas à sa place , si place il y a pour ce genre de texte ... je m'en excuse
> *



En tout cas quel courage de te confier à nous autres, les esprits malins du bar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Merci pour ce message fort en émotion !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * je ne sais si je devais poster ce texte ici, peut-être n'est-il pas à sa place , si place il y a pour ce genre de texte ... je m'en excuse
> *


J'ai hésité à répondre parce qu'en général je me sens plutôt maladroit pour ce genre de posts mais je tenais à dire que ça m'a ému et évidemment que tu as parfaitement eu raison de poster ici, ce que je n'aurais certainement pas eu le courage de faire à ta place.

Je lirai certainement ce sujet avec plus d'attention maintenant.

Respect


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * je ne sais si je devais poster ce texte ici
> *



Je t'ai lu avec attention cette nuit, plusieurs fois même.
Et, j'ai laissé passer quelques heures avant de te répondre,
je te dirai juste comme dans "façon nous deux"...

Et tu fais bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ajouterais que depuis que tu as posté ce texte...non tu n'as pas changé...


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

merci

j'ai posté ce texte en essayant d'exprimer l'émotion que le message initial du Doc avait éveillée en moi, émotion qui parfois doit être dite, afin qu'elle ne me submerge pas .

vos témoignages de sympathie et d'amitié me touchent ... 
mais Flowie et Tigg sont en studio et m'attendent ... à bientôt !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

c'est par  là ...


----------



## legritch (17 Juillet 2003)

Oufti que d'émotions! J'ai lu ton message hier soir et j'en suis encore tout retourné. Les "je vous aime" il faut les dire maintenant parce qu'on ne sait pas de quoi demain sera fait, moi je n'ai pas encore osé. 

Merci Anntraxh et courage pour la suite.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : j'aime bien le nom du félin dans l'autre sujet


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *
> Les "je vous aime" il faut les dire maintenant parce qu'on ne sait pas de quoi demain sera fait, moi je n'ai pas encore osé.
> 
> *



As-tu essayé en chantant


----------



## legritch (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> As-tu essayé en chantant
> 
> ...



Quand j'étais petit garçon...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *Les « je vous aime », il faut les dire maintenant, parce qu'on ne sait pas de quoi demain sera fait. Moi, je n'ai pas encore osé.*



C'est bien à quoi doivent servir les 20 juillet : oser dire « je t'aime » à ceux qu'on aime, qu'on est fiers d'eux et fiers de la beauté étrange et émouvante qui nous anime grâce à eux. Je te remercie du fond du cur anthrax pour avoir compris cela. Je te remercie pour avoir partagé cela avec nous.

Xavier.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *Les "je vous aime" il faut les dire maintenant parce qu'on ne sait pas de quoi demain sera fait, moi je n'ai pas encore osé.
> *


Pendant des années je n'ai pas osé non plus : peur du ridicule, peur du rateau qu'on risque de se prendre dans la gueule, peur des réactions de l'autre....des autres !
J'avais simplement oublié que le "je vous aime" ne doit pas rester confiné dans le carcan des grandes scènes cinématographiques ou un homme de la plus belle espèce susurre "je vous aime" à une créature de reve au regard de velours, le tout dans un vibrato lancinant et un décor de reve bercé par une musique sirupeuse à souhait...
...ça, c'est du cinéma !!!
L'Amour quant à lui est Universel et Intemporel!!! Il s'adresse à chacun d'entre nous, homme ou femme indistinctement sans connotation sexiste ou sexuelle...
Il est l'expression de notre attachement à une personne, quelle qu'elle soit !
Il y a quelques années, si on m'avait prédit que j'allais dire "je vous aime" sur un forum, à de parfait(e)s inconnu(e)s ... j'aurais été "limite faché" comme si le fait de dire "je t'aime" dans ces conditions déconsidérait la chose.
J'ai évolué depuis et, à présent, j'ose dire "je t'aime" aux gens que j'apprécie, comme si mon coeur s'était ouvert vers l'infini, comme s'il n'avait plus de limites - et jamais je ne l'ai regretté !
Alors, libérez vos coeurs, laissez parler la tendresse et l'amitié qui sont en vous, retrouvez votre ame d'enfant et vous serez surpris des réactions que vous rencontrerez : l'Amour appelle l'Amour ... et c'est beau !
Alors, je n'hésite plus une seconde à vous dire : "je vous aime, bande de nases (dixit bebert)"


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Du plus loin Qu'il me souvienne
Si depuis j'ai dit je t'aime
Ma plus belle histoire d'amour, c'est vous.


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Alors, je n'hésite plus une seconde à vous dire : "je vous aime, bande de nases (dixit bebert)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu...tu peux rester aimable s'il te plaît


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)

Sonnyboy n'est pas près de revenir avec vos conneries !


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Sonnyboy n'est pas près de revenir avec vos conneries !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourtant, il vous aime beaucoup.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Sonnyboy n'est pas près de revenir avec vos conneries !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...on a trouvé l'arme absolue !!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

C'est justement parce que vous ne l'avez jamais aimé qu'il est si méchant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce que j'ai dit


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est justement parce que vous ne l'avez jamais aimé qu'il est si méchant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il nous a tellement donné de son amour que ça en devenait "écurant" !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est justement parce que vous ne l'avez jamais aimé qu'il est si méchant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas l'inverse?


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il nous a tellement donné de son amour que ça en devenait "écurant" !
> 
> ...



Ça te plaisait pas les gros bisous bien baveux sur la joue


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas l'inverse?
> 
> ...



C'est justement parce que vous l'avez trop aimé qu'il était si méchant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens une petite histoire qui parle d'amour, une histoire vraie pour sourire...
> *


...et une histoire tellement bien racontée qu'il me semble que j'y étais aussi à l'hotel Vega ! ... j'ai meme entendu le lit se démantibuler !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ah ! la force des mots et des phrases bien senties !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et hop ! petit "copier/coller" ... je me le garde, ce post !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Deux jours plus tard elle m'invita à la fête foraine, et au retour ensemble on cassa le lit de ma chambre.
> *



Tu parles d'un jeu


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Deux jours plus tard elle m'invita à la fête foraine, et au retour ensemble on cassa le lit de ma chambre.
> *



Merci pour cette histoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et aux autres... pour les autres petites histoires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, tu l'as revue par la suite?


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto, juste une petite question "technique". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment tu fais pour être si prolixe ! Tu fais des copier-coller de trucs que t'a déjà écrit avant ou tu brodes à la vitesse de l'éclair ? Je suis "sur le cul" quand je lis des trucs comme ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Deux jours plus tard elle m'invita à la fête foraine, et au retour ensemble on cassa le lit de ma chambre.
> *








 Moi, le seul lit que j'ai jamais cassé, c'était le mien le jour ou je suis monté dessus pour changer la lampe du plafonnier !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et encore, je me suis fait engueuler !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Par contre, j'ai quelques photocopieurs à mon tableau de chasse !!! Arfffffffffffffffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Aiiiieeeeee ! Mais, ma férie, f'était pour les vaire rire !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Aiiiieeeeee ! Mais, ma férie, f'était pour les vaire rire !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelqu'un connait il le moyen de se débarrasser d'un lapin nain incrusté dans votre oreille ?????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> comme Marylin portait le n°5...
> *











 Oserais-je imaginer qu'après t'etre vautré dans le stupre avec quatre malheureuses créatures, tu t'es encore tapé Marylin en 5ième position ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tidju !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> (Elle lit ça chuis mort faudra m'héberger hein les copains je ferai pas de bruit je mange très peu je dormirais même sous le pont de Macelene si y faut, hein ??)
> *


La cage de mon lapin nain est libre pour l'instant, vu qu'il est encore dans mon oreille ... si ça te dit !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, en passant, une petite devinette pour les technicos musiciens :
Que font deux lapin nains, un dans l'oreille gauche et l'autre dans l'oreille droite ?????
Ils jouent à Koss Koss !!! Arrrffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

*Cest si difficile de dire je t aime :* 
	apprendre à nos enfants à dire je taime, à partager, à donner sans chercher à recevoir.....
Ne pas avoir peur, ne pas se cacher, le dire haut et fort.
	Merci doc Evil davoir permis à nous tous décrire à défaut de le dire de vive voix.
	Merci Anntraxh, je tai relu je ne sais combiende fois, cest bien tu es là.
	Merci Thebig et Rose-Marie et la femme de sa vie
	Merci Aricosec et sa déesse,
	Merci Berbert et tes poèmes, 
	Merci Barbarella et tes mots doux,
	Merci  Amok et Charlélie,
	Merci Roberto et  ta jeune fille au regard par en dessous
	Merci  Krystof .......
       Merci à tous de le dire

Un jour jai reçu une lettre qui ma remplie de bonheur; enfin elle allait me dire quelle maimait aussi.
	Merci, Hélène, de ta présence hier parmis nous.
		Si tu as été la seule que jai appelé pour tinformer de notre peine, cest que je savais que tu pouvais la partager et que ton attachement aux valeurs de lamitié fait que lon peut sappuyer sur toi à ces moments là.
	Je mapperçois que mettre des mots sur des sentiments et des émotions est une chose importante. Tu las toujours fait, ce qui nous a parfois déconcertés.
	Continue!.....
			Je tembrasse   F......

On saime toujours, on partage encore beaucoup, elle mapporte énormément, elle est toujours là pour me remonter le moral, elle est témoin de l amour que je porte à Ray....que jai demandé en mariage il y a si peu de temps.

La vie est belle, nous nen navons quune, protégeons la. 

*Cest si difficile de dire je t aime :*


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * [Merci  Krystof .......
> *



Ne me remercie pas, je n'ai absolument rien fait.
J'attends le 20 pour ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous vois venir les autres. J'ai dit 20, pas vin.


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir , macelene ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci à toi d'être là aussi ... je n'oublierai jamais ta voix


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

et on attaque pour une nouvelle journée d'amour, de joie et d'amitié


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Cest si difficile de dire je t aime :
> 
> 
> *



Oui, mais pas à écrire, regarde :

Tu poses un *J* puis un* E*, ça fait *JE * , ensuite tu laisses un espaces, tu poses un  *T* tu ajoutes une apostrophe, très important l'apostrophe, sinon ça ne veut plus rien dire, une fois que ton apostrohe est posée, et sans espace, tu poses un  *A* puis un  *I* ensuite un  *M*, oui c'est ça comme  *AIME*, et on termine avec un  *E*.

Fais un essai tu verras, j'ai été très surprise, Doc Evil avait raison c'est hyper fastoche


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Allez, maintenant tout le monde s'entraîne


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, mais pas à écrire, regarde :
> 
> ...



J'ai oublié un truc important  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est personnalisable


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci Berbert et tes poèmes,
> *
> 
> ...



Arfff ! Merci à Felix Grave et Didier Barbelavie (alias Les Inconnus) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens ça me rappelle une autre chanson :

Je t'aime le lundi
Je t'aime le mardi
Je t'aime le mercredi
Et les autres jours aussi


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, en passant, une petite devinette pour les technicos musiciens :
> Que font deux lapin nains, un dans l'oreille gauche et l'autre dans l'oreille droite ?????
> Ils jouent à Koss Koss !!! Arrrffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!
> 
> ...



Soit je suis bête, soit je n'ai pas compris l'humour belge.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ah ouais comme par exemple : "Je t'aime Monica Bellucci" ?
> 
> *



Ben oui, tu peux même changer les noms, comme ça :

*Je t'aime Pierce Brosnan* après  *Je t'aime Bruce Willis* et même  *Je t'aime Jean-Claude Vandamme*.

Le dernier n'est pas terrible, si ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Tu aimes QUI TU VEUX !
> C'est ça qu'est bien !!
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui et juste avec deux mots, c'est économique


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je t'aime Pierce Brosnan après  Je t'aime Bruce Willis et même  Je t'aime Jean-Claude Vandamme.
> *



Par contre, je sais pas si c'est réciproque.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Par contre, je sais pas si c'est réciproque.
> 
> ...



Qui sait


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Tu aimes QUI TU VEUX !
> C'est ça qu'est bien !!
> 
> 
> ...



Quoique on aie parfois des surprises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas toujours  *quand* on veut...


----------



## Philito (18 Juillet 2003)

C'est vraiment du rentre dedans de sa part, sa cigarette est déjà allumée.... 












Vas-y Fonce


----------



## Philito (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Ah oui tiens ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lui déclarer en face et sans chichi !!!! 

ou lui sussurer (c'est combien de "s" susurer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) "No puedo mas" d'une voix chaude et lancinante à l'oreille....

étant italienne elle devrait comprendre !!! (surtout si elle a lu tout le thread !)


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * (c'est combien de "s" susurer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est comme "sucer", ça commence pareil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Je connais la sortie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est comme "sucer", ça commence pareil.
> 
> 
> ...








 mais ça se termine pas pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_je connais aussi, merci_


----------



## Philito (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais il ne faut pas bredouiller, suffit juste d'être cool, prendre une grande respiration et y aller honnetement....

allez il faut que tu t'entraine, tu la croises dans une soirée et il faut aller lui parler c'est la chance de ta vie, elle va s'en aller, tu n'auras peut-être plus jamais cette chance !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour t'aider à mieux visualiser....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Tu vois que ce n'est pas si difficile


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, mais pas à écrire, regarde :
> 
> ...



merci Barbarella, mais pour moi pas de problème, je sais dire  
*je t' aime*, je m'en sers souvent.
Et qui plus est de vive voix. C'est encore mieux.
Alors tu vois ti amo, te quiero Barbarella


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Mais si  c'est QUAND ON VEUT !
> Regarde :
> Soudain une inconnue m'aborde pour me demander du feu.
> 
> ...



elle est vraiment trè belle, moi aussi Je T'aime Monica


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2003)

Il manque un bon vieux retour de Bengilli ici....


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci Barbarella, mais pour moi pas de problème, je sais dire
> je t' aime, je m'en sers souvent.
> ...



Oui, mais là ça va pas du tout, s'il le dire aussi en espagnol, et en italien, je serais jamais prête pour dimanche


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Il manque un bon vieux retour de Bengilli ici....  *



Un bon vieux retour tout court vi !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un bon vieux retour tout court vi !!
> 
> ...


Enfin... Quand je dis tout court...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2003)

Salut Roberto et bonnes vacances !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pense un peu à nous !!!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2003)

Bonnes Vacances Rorberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (fumier va!)


----------



## macelene (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, mais là ça va pas du tout, s'il le dire aussi en espagnol, et en italien, je serais jamais prête pour dimanche
> 
> ...


mais tu vois c'est pas compliqué tu arrives à le dire dans plusieurs langues.
alors comme ça dimanche, quand tu arrives, pas de soucis, tout est prêt pour te recevoir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 On t'attend.
N'oublie pas de prendre maillot et serviette et de donner l'heure du train.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais tu vois c'est pas compliqué tu arrives à le dire dans plusieurs langues.
> alors comme ça dimanche, quand tu arrives, pas de soucis, tout est prêt pour te recevoir.
> 
> ...


Je connais un aspirateur qui va aussi enfin pouvoir en profiter un peu pour se reposer moi...


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

Bonnes vacances Roberto


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais tu vois c'est pas compliqué tu arrives à le dire dans plusieurs langues.
> alors comme ça dimanche, quand tu arrives, pas de soucis, tout est prêt pour te recevoir.
> 
> ...



Ok, j'apporte aussi ma crème solaire,  et une bonne bouteille de vin


----------



## legritch (19 Juillet 2003)

Bonnes vacanes et bisous à Mo... Heu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sors...


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais tu vois c'est pas compliqué tu arrives à le dire dans plusieurs langues.
> alors comme ça dimanche, quand tu arrives, pas de soucis, tout est prêt pour te recevoir.
> 
> ...



Tiens et en allemand : *Ich liebe dich* impressionnant, non ? Et en anglais * I love you* c'est fort, hein ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2003)

La-dessus, je vous laisse pour une soirée démente ... j'ai dépoussiéré mon vieux Carad, retrouvé 1 bande complète de "Iron Butterfly", chaussé mon Koss et c'est parti pour le paradis à 19cms/s ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bizz !


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

Bonne soirée thebig. Ne fais pas trop de folies de ton corps.


----------



## macelene (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens et en allemand : Ich liebe dich impressionnant, non ? Et en anglais  I love you c'est fort, hein ?
> 
> ...



pardon Barbarella, mais je suis plutôt du genre latine, les langues du nord je pratique peu, aunque las conosco.
pour la bouteille de vin, ne charge pas ton sac, j'en ai des litres de ma belle vigne de côte du rhône.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *  j'en ai des litres de ma belle vigne de côte du rhône.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 un petit St Thomas, siouplait


----------



## macelene (19 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis pas de ce côté là, plutôt tavel, laudun, et alentours. Mais les vignerons font tous du bon vin à notre époque.
Santé Vieux Râleur


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> Santé Vieux Râleur
> 
> 
> ...








 Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la tienne également  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vais filer sous ma couette


----------



## macelene (19 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors fais de beaux rêves, repose toi bien pour attaquer cette fin de semaine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> alors fais de beaux rêves, repose toi bien pour attaquer cette fin de semaine
> 
> 
> ...








 parole ô combien sage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ne  *jamais*  commencer un WE fatigué


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

Allez dernière ligne droite avant dimanche 20 juillet, tout le monde s'aime, tout le monde s'embrasse


----------



## legritch (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *tout le monde s'aime, tout le monde s'embrasse
> *


_Qui trop embrasse..._

Comment tout cela va-t-il se terminer?


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Allez dernière ligne droite avant dimanche 20 juillet, tout le monde s'aime, tout le monde s'embrasse *



N'importe quoi...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> N'importe quoi... *



ENFIN!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelqu'un se dévoue pour expliquer à la vieille la différence entre floodage et salopage ?
> 
> ...



Je suis sûre que tu te débrouilleras très bien pourquoi faut-il que quelqu'un se dévoue ?

J'attend !!!


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2003)

Je tiens à signaler, qu'il n'y a jamais eu dans mes propos le moindre soupçon d'ironie. Si j'ai pu en froisser certains, je leur demande de bien vouloir m'en excuser.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2003)

Dans quelques heures, l'aurore sera baignée d'amour et d'amitié ... Que cette nuit douce et étoilée vous soit propice ! A demain !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je tiens à signaler, qu'il n'y a jamais eu dans mes propos le moindre soupçon d'ironie. Si j'ai pu en froisser certains, je leur demande de bien vouloir m'en excuser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 t'excuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_toi, "vieille briscarde"_


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelqu'un se dévoue pour expliquer à la vieille la différence entre floodage et salopage ?
> 
> ...



Nous avons, elle et moi a peu près le même age, alors je sais de quoi je parle: ca va pas etre simple...


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Dans quelques heures, l'aurore sera baignée d'amour et d'amitié ... Que cette nuit douce et étoilée vous soit propice ! A demain !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un vieux qui confond floodage et salopage !


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je suis sûre que tu te débrouilleras très bien pourquoi faut-il que quelqu'un se dévoue ?
> 
> J'attend !!!   *


Si ça c'est pas du rentre-dedans alors ?!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2003)

Ça va finir en auto-tamponneuse c't'histoire !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2003)

...je vous aime !!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...que cette journée soit dédiée entièrement à l'amour et l'amitié !
Merci Doc !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

Je voudrais, à lexemple de theBig, pouvoir dire que je vous aime tous. Malheureusement, en dépit même de ma bonne volonté, ce nest pas le cas. Il est plus difficile de commander au coeur quà la raison, et cest bien là peut-être ce qui fait tout le prix de lamour que lon donne et de celui quon reçoit. À la manière de cet aviateur perdu dans le désert auquel un petit prince demande avec insistance le dessin dun mouton, je me contente donc de vous dessiner une caisse, pourvue de petits trous daération, et de vous dire : « Tenez, ça cest la caisse, lamour que vous voulez est dedans. » Ainsi, chacun aura plus que sa part de mon affection, puisque vous ne verrez rien dautre à travers le bois de la caisse que ce que vous voulez y voir. Si, daventure, lun de vous venait à y voir un mouton, quil nhésite surtout pas à mécrire : je peux procéder à un échange standard.

Ce 20 juillet, comme nimporte quel 25 décembre, est un jour bien ordinaire. Sous le soleil ardent, des gens vont mourir, des gens vont pleurer, des gens vont sénerver au bord des routes et dautres vont paresser dans lombre fraîche au bord de leau en surveillant à peine, du coin de lil, les enfants qui jouent le long de la rivière. Il y a eu des mariages hier, on a dansé jusquà très tard et on a bu, et ce matin on passe des coups de fil pour sassurer que tout le monde est bien rentré. Cest ainsi : les samedis dété sont pleins de femmes en blanc aux porches des églises, et dhommes sombres et transpirants dont la grande affaire est de savoir sils ne sévanouiront pas avant davoir prononcé la petite syllabe qui les a traîné là Lamour est notre grande peur.

En ce jour ordinaire, en plein coeur de lété, il est doux de ne plus avoir peur : ça fait des vacances. Et ça fait du bonheur.

Heureux 20 juillet à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... et à toi aussi


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *  Il y a eu des mariages hier, on a dansé jusquà très tard et on a bu, et ce matin on passe des coups de fil pour sassurer que tout le monde est bien rentré. Cest ainsi : les samedis dété sont pleins de femmes en blanc aux porches des églises, et dhommes sombres et transpirants dont la grande affaire est de savoir sils ne sévanouiront pas avant davoir prononcé la petite syllabe qui les a traîné là Lamour est notre grande peur.  *



...


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...je vous aime !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Ça dégouline un peu là...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry mais moi je me contente de t'apprècier. De vous apprécier devrai-je dire, en ce qui vous concerne, âmes virtuelles.
Il faut peut-être pas tout mélanger non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu n'es pas obligé de ressentir la même chose que theBig, nato, ce que je peux parfaitement comprendre. Mais laisse-lui le droit d'exprimer ses sentiments comme il l'entend.


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2003)

Je n'empêche personne de s'exprimer... Mais je pense avoir moi aussi le droit de m'exprimer.

Il m'en faut un peu plus pour aimer quelqu'un que ces chapelets de lettres sur l'écran. Alors, aimer, oui, le dire, oui, mais pas non plus à n'importe qui.


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Je n'empêche personne de s'exprimer... Mais je pense avoir moi aussi le droit de m'exprimer.
> 
> Il m'en faut un peu plus pour aimer quelqu'un que ces chapelets de lettres sur l'écran. Alors, aimer, oui, le dire, oui, mais pas non plus à n'importe qui.
> 
> ...


Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'être ému par certains ici et de beaucoup les apprécier.


----------



## Diab' (20 Juillet 2003)

Comme dit Satanas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mieux vaut faire des étincelles avec sa bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que des éclairs avec sa tronche (ou celle d'un autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est plus discret mais on se sent mieux après


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu n'es pas obligé de ressentir la même chose que theBig, nato, ce que je peux parfaitement comprendre. Mais laisse-lui le droit d'exprimer ses sentiments comme il l'entend.
> 
> ...



Lui, et d'autres. L'âge et le sexe ne font pas la crédibilité


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Chacun sa façon de voir les choses. L'amour est un sentiment très personnel, on ne peut repprocher à qui que ce soit de faire un pas de travers.


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Aimer !
Quel joli mot ! Quel beau sentiment !
À force de lentendre au quotidien, jai limpression que ce mot est galvaudé. Je taime untel, je taime truc, je taime machin.
Un peu comme les sacs  Vuitton . Il y a tellement de contrefaçons, que dès que lon en voit un, on croit que cest un faux.
Quelle valeur ? Quel symbole pour ceux qui nont rien à aimer ?
Heureusement, moi, privilégié, je fais parti de ceux qui ont la chance davoir quelquun à aimer. Une personne que tout le monde a, dès la naissance. Hélas, quelquun que lon oublie vite, dès que lon acquiert sa putain de fierté dindépendance. En ce qui me concerne, et vous lavez compris, il sagit de la personne qui ma torché le cul, celle qui me connaît le mieux. Malheureusement, par fierté, par orgueil, par connerie, par médiocrité, par pudeur, je ne le lui ai jamais dit, alors que je lai prononcé à quelques aventures éphémères qui, finalement, nen ont jamais value la peine.
Je sais également, atrocement, que malgré tout, en admettant que les lois de la nature soient respectées, à la seconde près où elle partira, je regretterais toute ma vie de ne jamais lui avoir prononcé ce mot : je taime.
Alors, que faire ? Je ne connais toujours pas la réponse. Ce message me console un tout petit peu, mais je sais quelle ne le lira jamais. Donc, tout le travail reste à faire, et, justement, jy travaille. Peut-être que ce post my aidera.
Malgré tout, malgré cet amour et ce sentiment filial que je ressens au quotidien, je narrive pas à mexprimer. Que celui qui connaît la recette me lenvoie immédiatement. En effet, qui a dit, à son créateur, quil laimait, avant de le déclarer à son petit amour de mes deux ? Je me console en me disant quelle lira ce post, mais, je suis, paradoxalement, sûr du contraire.
Quoi quil en soit, en attendant de transmettre ce sentiment, dans sa plus totale pureté, il en est dautres que lon peut répandre plus facilement. Vous me connaissez tous, mais aujourdhui, puisque cest le jour, je ne vais pas zipper qui que ce soit. Je vais plutôt penser à dans 10 jours, celui ou celle à qui je pense aura atteint le demi-siècle, comme on dit pour se consoler. Plus que jamais, ce jour-là, je taimerai comme je nai jamais aimé quelquun. Je souhaite simplement avoir la force de te le dire.
Je taime,
Ton fils.

P.S. : pour Doc et Amok, jaime aussi barbarella (vous savez, la vieille). Je la connais, ainsi que sa sensibilité. Nous vivons ensemble depuis quelques mois, mais ceci est une autre histoire.


Alea jacta est.


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> P.S. : pour Doc et Amok, jaime aussi barbarella. Je la connais, ainsi que sa sensibilité. Nous vivons ensemble depuis quelques mois, mais ceci est une autre histoire.
> 
> *



Tu fais ton coming-out ??


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *je ne vais pas zipper qui que ce soit.    *




Hé ben c'est bien regrettable tout ça...


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Hé ben c'est bien regrettable tout ça...
> ...



Bon, bah alors viens voir : ZIP


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon, bah alors viens voir : ZIP
> 
> ...



C'est pas la peine va, je vois bien que le "coeur" n'y est plus...!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas la peine va, je vois bien que le "coeur" n'y est plus...!!
> 
> ...



Tu en as même oublié les trois petits points qui suivaient...


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu en as même oublié les trois petits points qui suivaient...
> 
> ...



ZIP...


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ZIP...  *



Et dire que maintenant, c'est barbarelle qui va en profiter...


----------



## macelene (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Aimer !
> Quel joli mot ! Quel beau sentiment !
> 
> Alea jacta est.   *



je reste perplexe devant la relecture du sujet dans sa totalité.
Il est vrai que tout le monde  a le droit de s'exprimer, mais je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux de partager, d'échanger, plutôt que de vous voir partir sur des pentes glissantes.
Chacun sa manière d'aimer.





 À propos Krystof, dis le à ta maman ce  *je t' aime*, il ne faut pas attendre, ce n'est pas banal qui plus est de le dire à sa maman. Moi aussi j'ai eu des difficultés pour le dire, et pourtant les femmes sont des sacrées bavardes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et même je voudrais le lui redire encore, quand? tu vois je ne sais pas.
Voilà, c'est tout , à tous amitiés.


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et dire que maintenant, c'est barbarelle qui va en profiter...
> 
> ...



Ben, il en faut pour tout le monde, non ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben, il en faut pour tout le monde, non ?
> 
> ...


Parce qu'en plus, tu comptes en faire profiter d'autres ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mon pauv' krystof... Où as-tu encore été te fourrer !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *Nous vivons ensemble depuis quelques mois, mais ceci est une autre histoire.*



Félicitations à tous deux, bien que je conçoive soudain un doute affreux quant à l'origine des déconnexions intempestives de Barbarella lors de nos parties de Burger Quizz Tous mes vux sincères de bonheur vous accompagnent.

En ce qui concerne la « vieille », disons simplement que je napprécie pas toujours quon floode dans tous les sujets. Je ne compte pas présenter mes excuses pour un simple mouvement dhumeur, mais je vais faire le nécessaire auprès dun modérateur pour que ce message soit effacé.

Enfin, pour le reste, cest-à-dire pour ce qui compte, tu sais mon sentiment là-dessus. Je te remercie den avoir parlé avec autant de pudeur et de sensibilité.

Xavier.


----------



## Komac (21 Juillet 2003)

Voilà, j'ai attendu le 21 pour m'exprimer (comme le 20 était dédié à l'amour) pour dire : L'AMOUR EST éPHéMèRE ! 
Je sait, je fait un peu le rabat-joie, mais tout autour de moi, l'amour se disloque, mon mariage part en "couille", les parents de mon filleul riquent de se séparer, un couple de mes meilleurs amis sont en froid, mon meilleur ami s'est fait larguer, et pour finir, une de mes meilleure amie se fait battre par l'homme qu'elle aime...

Que faut-il en conclure... 2003, Année maudite !


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 2003, Année maudite !
> 
> ...



... Pour le suisse.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> * 2003, Année maudite !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alez, allez... plus que 5 mois a tenir... 

j'ai dit une connerie ???


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *  pour Doc et Amok, jaime aussi barbarella (vous savez, la vieille)  *


.


Oui,

- Je sais,
- On sait.


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà, j'ai attendu le 21 pour m'exprimer (comme le 20 était dédié à l'amour) pour dire : L'AMOUR EST éPHéMèRE !
> Je sait, je fait un peu le rabat-joie, mais tout autour de moi, l'amour se disloque, mon mariage part en "couille", les parents de mon filleul riquent de se séparer, un couple de mes meilleurs amis sont en froid, mon meilleur ami s'est fait larguer, et pour finir, une de mes meilleure amie se fait battre par l'homme qu'elle aime...
> 
> Que faut-il en conclure... 2003, Année maudite !
> ...



Malheureusement, je ne pense pas que ce genre se "situation" soit spécifique à 2003, ça fait des siècles que ça dure, ça durera encore tant que l'homme sera homme, éternel insatisfait de son sort mais tellement humain


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * .
> 
> 
> Oui,
> ...



Bon, il faudra nous en faire 100 lignes


----------



## Ruban (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> Parce qu'en plus, tu comptes en faire profiter d'autres ?!
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas parce que je suis timide et effacée qu'il faut m'oublier


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon, il faudra nous en faire 100 lignes   *



Ce n'est pas de la conjugaison, mais une réponse précise:

- Je sais pour le couple (j'ai mes sources zippées),
- Nous savons, doc et moi qui est la vieille. 

PS: Inutile d'en parler: comme je suis en train de basculer d'hebergement, mon avatar risque de faire des siennes aujourd'hui.


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Félicitations à tous deux, bien que je conçoive soudain un doute affreux quant à l'origine des déconnexions intempestives de Barbarella lors de nos parties de Burger Quizz Tous mes vux sincères de bonheur vous accompagnent.*



Aucun doute à avoir, nous n'étions pas ensemble à ce moment.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * En ce qui concerne la « vieille », disons simplement que je napprécie pas toujours quon floode dans tous les sujets. Je ne compte pas présenter mes excuses pour un simple mouvement dhumeur, mais je vais faire le nécessaire auprès dun modérateur pour que ce message soit effacé.*



Il me semble que si barbarella n'avait pas exprimé (à sa façon) ses sentiments de manière intempestive, ce thread serait rapidement tombé aux oubliettes.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin, pour le reste, cest-à-dire pour ce qui compte, tu sais mon sentiment là-dessus. Je te remercie den avoir parlé avec autant de pudeur et de sensibilité.
> 
> Xavier.   *



Je te remercie toi d'avoir créé ce sujet. Quelques vieux démons ont ainsi pu s'échapper.


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> - Nous savons, doc et moi qui est la vieille.
> *



Je vous saurais gré de faire preuve de la plus grande discrétion, et de ne pas divulguer les détails sordides et compromettants de ma vie privée.

Par avance je vous en remercie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vous saurais gré de faire preuve de la plus grande discrétion, et de ne pas divulguer les détails sordides et compromettants de ma vie privée. *











 c'est pour quand la publication des bans


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dépassé tout ça, il faut vivre avec son époque, et sortir une bonne fois pour toute du joug de la pression sociale, qui fait qu'on se comporte comme des citrons, condamnés au moindre zest déplacé


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * - Nous savons, doc et moi qui est la vieille.
> *



Je sais, on sait. Tu as tes sources zippées.


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vous saurais gré de ne pas divulguer les détails sordides et compromettants de ma vie privée.
> 
> *





Parce qu'il y en a ?!


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demande à Amok, il a ses sources zippées.


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es une vraie blonde ?!


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok, tu peux m'envoyer ton archive zippée stp...??


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Demande à Amok, il a ses sources zippées.  *



Parce que lui aussi il Zip...?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quelle salade !!


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Parce que lui aussi il Zip...?!   *



Il paraît.


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il paraît.  *


Faudrait voir à pas faire courir de bruits inutilement...
Alors, il zippe ou il zippe pas ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

C'est sérieux le Zip... !!


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * C'est sérieux le Zip... !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, ça se mérite et ça ne supporte pas la médiocrité.


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Effectivement, ça se mérite et ça ne supporte pas la médiocrité. *



Ca c'est bien. Vous acceptez les mangeurs de pizza? J'ai toujours révé de faire partie d'un club, surtout de rencontres.

Pour BB: Le terme "la vieille" n'a rien de péjoratif et doit être relativisé en ces lieux où tout individu qui dépasse la vingtaine peut être considéré comme "vieux". Cela n'a rien de personnel, Aricosec, The Big et moi-même en ayant fait "les frais" en d'autres temps. Tu me diras (ou pas) que pour une dame ce genre de propos peut paraître déplacé, mais je suis pour l'égalité des sexes. Et puis rien ne prouve ici que tu es bien ce que tu prétends. Si le terme a pu te choquer, j'en suis désolé car ce n'était pas le but.

Bon, je file chez l'armurier.


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour BB: Le terme "la vieille" n'a rien de péjoratif et doit être relativisé en ces lieux où tout individu qui dépasse la vingtaine peut être considéré comme "vieux". Cela n'a rien de personnel, Aricosec, The Big et moi-même en ayant fait "les frais" en d'autres temps. *



Oui, mais là ça se comprend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> *  Et puis rien ne prouve ici que tu es bien ce que tu prétends.
> 
> *



Parlons d'autre chose, ça pourrait devenir embarassant


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2003)

Une petite précision tout de même: par rapport à moi, TheBig est  *Très* vieux, et Belge ce qui n'arrange rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Une petite précision tout de même: par rapport à moi, TheBig est  Très vieux, et Belge ce qui n'arrange rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Tais-toi, et cotise pour nos retraites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au boulot


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2003)

que dire de Dany alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et du vieux Casanova de Drancy* !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*un gateux qui confond les biches et les grenouilles !!


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Une petite précision tout de même: par rapport à moi, TheBig est  Très vieux, et Belge ce qui n'arrange rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et il ne mange pas de pizza non plus...


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Parlons d'autre chose, ça pourrait devenir embarassant
> 
> ...



Encore un coming-out en perspective ??


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore un coming-out en perspective ??
> 
> ...


Non, il y a les trous de serrures pour ça


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'arrête pas: ton prochain voyage en Thaîlande est déjà financé par ce que j'ai craché dernièrement. Crois moi que ca va être le top. Soudainement j'ai envie d'y aller aussi. Allez comprendre...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'arrête pas: ton prochain voyage en Thaîlande est déjà financé par ce que j'ai craché dernièrement. Crois moi que ca va être le top. Soudainement j'ai envie d'y aller aussi. Allez comprendre...  *









 je te promets une très belle carte postale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_braves gens: l'exemple à suivre_






_okjesors_ 

_vite_


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * que dire de Dany alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
fe ne feu fa vous fepondre,fe n'ai fa mis fon fatelier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
efcuser foi


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> fe ne feu fa vous fepondre,fe n'ai fa mis fon fatelier
> 
> ...



emprunte celui à Thebig ou à Vieux Raleur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> emprunte celui à Thebig ou à Vieux Raleur
> 
> 
> ...











 l'écoutes pas, aricosec, elle a mauvais caractère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ne la faches pas, elle m'offre des vacances en Thaïlande


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
fon d'accord foi fu feut fas,mais fu crois que fhebig fourras.
.
oui FUDE,c'est fu ferbe fouvoir,et non fas pourrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> braves gens: l'exemple à suivre *



Non, non: surtout pas. A tous les niveaux.


----------



## bousilleur (22 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dé plou en plou difficile...

Sans les mains mainténant !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Putain que c'est bon.

Il y avait si longtemps que je n'avais pas pris un tel plaisir sur le bar. C'est bien écrit, vivant et coloré, et pour tout dire jubilatoire. Merci, merci, merci.


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

ouawwww Roberto....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle histoire, pas pu m'empêcher de lire tout d'un trait, quelle verve et quel talent....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et avec ça tu oses dire qu tu n'as pas de répartie....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je veux la suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je serais le premier a acheter le récit intégral de tes vacances dans le pays basque ! 

Merci pour cette petite lecture nocturne !!!!


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Y donde son los dibujos ???? Queremos los scans en la red, bueno yo quiero los scans !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et en reregardant la taille de ton post, ça t'as pris combien de temps pour rédiger tout ça.... ?

_- oh rien, juste dix minutes.... -_


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

Salut,

J'aurais du lire ce thread plus tot, je saivais pas ce que je manquais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement roberto, bravo, j'aurais lu un roman que je l'aurais pas trouver mieux, t'a vraiment du talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je voudrais egalement vous faire part de ma contribution mais je manque de temps la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus tard ptet


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Figure-toi que je suis allé hier soir faire un tour au grenier (sous un prétexte plus qu'évasif...), il y a dans un des nombreux cartons à dessin au moins UN dessin représentant Rakel.



T'a un scanner?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quelqu'un me prètera de l'espace disque sur son site perso pour héberger Rakel ??_


Ca me ferait plaisir d'aider une bonne cause


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci, c'est sympa de me préter tes bits !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu  *nous* tiens au courant svp....


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, si je demande à squatter le site perso de l'un d'entre vous, c'est pour que la tête de Rakel apparaissent en ces pages, et que Kamkil s'écrit :
> *"mais p... mais c'est... C'est MAMAN !!!*
> et que Thebig gratte sa barbe teinte en rochonnant :
> *"Cette donzelle ressemble diablement à une femme que j'ai follement aimé dans les toilettes des arènes de Bilbao en... ça devait être l'été 1970... j'avais mon second kombi, le bleu et blanc... Ah quelle corrida ! Serait-ce possible que... ?????"*



En fait ce que tu veux dire, c'est qu'à l'instar de Luke et Leia, nous serions tous frères et soeurs ou demi-frères-soeurs-nonnes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*NON !!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je sous-entends simplement que la belle que j'ai évoqué avait la carrure et l'envergure pour être *La Femme*, allégorie aérienne des femmes, mère-amante-fille-sur , rassemblées symboliquement en un Tout magnifique aux allures de déesse du Mont Parnasse qui éclaire mes souvenirs d'une douce et amère lumière d'apothéose loupée...


C'est vrai qu'à te lire, on attrape une furieuse envie ... de la connaitre plus avant (ou plus arrière, c'est selon !!!)


----------



## minime (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> mère-amante-fille-sur



Et ben, ça doit lui faire de longues journées.


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non !
> 
> _Bon, je vais prendre un Lexomil et quart dans mon thé Pamplemousse vert/bacon/Réglisse, ça va aller mieux après._



tes vacances t'ont fait du bien.
Je vais meploger avec élices dans la relecture de tes deux pages, mais là-bas, dans le pays , pour pouvoir me projeter les images avec l'odeur et le reste.
Merci Roberto, d'avoir remis au bar un peu de douceur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






au bar,


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *La Femme*, allégorie aérienne des femmes, mère-amante-fille-sur , rassemblées symboliquement en un Tout magnifique aux allures de déesse du Mont Parnasse qui éclaire mes souvenirs d'une douce et amère lumière d'apothéose loupée...



Ca parait tout droit sorti du petit Robert spécial Forums: comment réussir ses *threads* (oui traterhead...t..r pour toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Et elle a du temps pour elle le week-end après tout ça.... elle fait quoi.... ??? parce que ça n'a pas l'air de tout repos comme ça.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et arrête de coller Monica partout.... C'est déjà assez difficile de consulter les forums au boulot comme ça, sans avoir des madames toutes nue partout.... !!!


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !
> Je me suis fait la même réflexion il y a dix minutes !!



Ah quand même, je m'appretais à te coller encore des photos de Mr Cassel....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et arrête de coller Monica partout.... C'est déjà assez difficile de consulter les forums au boulot comme ça, sans avoir des madames toutes nue partout.... !!!



mets-la en fond d'écran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ton patron verra sans peine si tu bosses ou si tu rêves


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mets-la en fond d'écran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me faut un écran vertical alors....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et non le boss nestpaslà.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 vacances....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Il me faut un écran vertical alors....



tu m'en diras tant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



s'il n'y avait que l'écran à être vertical  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_j'vais boire un coup_


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en diras tant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, je sais me controller moi monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Et je sors aussi prendre l'air...._


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Non, je sais me controller moi monsieur



personne n'a pensé à lui dire que ce n'était pas un muscle


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

t'as oublié de sortir (oui tu cries de dehors déjà, d'accord) et ça va encore partir en c...... ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On s'est pas mal eloigné quand même non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_oui c'est pas un muscle, bon je sors m'en griller une !_


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Tu va aller réparer la chaudière, pardi....!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et ne surtout pas oublier le dessin dans le scan !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ce serait le pire.....


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Que vais-je donc pouvoir raconter à ma femme pour expliquer que je retourne farfouiller au grenier... ???_



ya des tas de raisons pour que tu remontes au grenier; chercher des déguisements pour les nenfants, chercher un vieux truc que tu ne trouves plus, moi je n'y verrais pas d'inconvénients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu vas crever de chaud,papa,  mais qu'importe, que ne ferais-je pour vous, mes chérubins!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya des tas de raisons pour que tu remontes au grenier; chercher des déguisements pour les nenfants, chercher un vieux truc que tu ne trouves plus, moi je n'y verrais pas d'inconvénients
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très déçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



extrèmement déçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



énormément déçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comment peux-tu te faire la complice de ce garçon, exlusivement guidé par de libidineuses envies causées par des souvenirs torrides (sont pas les seuls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à tromper une épouse et mère, dont les qualités ne sont plus à démontrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est la chaleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






un coup de spleen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








viens boire un coup, ça ira mieux


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> très déçu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi tu es déçu? je ne voyais aucune complicité malsaine ds mon post. Juste un truc que j'accepterais volontiers du mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Et puis quoi, il balance des photos de la Monica, et nous en fait voir de toutes les couleurs.
Là aussi ya de quoi être jalouse.
Et puis ce ne sont que des photos, il faudrait la voir au réveil !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis son espagnole croquée il y a des lustres, sait-on ce qu'elle est devenue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme ça que toi tu trompes ton épouse et bonne mère, avec des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Je me marre . Après avoir vu ta réponse, j'ai bu un grand coup, histoire de mieux avaler la pillule


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2003)

Merci Roberto pour tes récits personnels, c'est à chaque fois un plaisir, une découverte, un bonheur de les lire.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2003)

Merci Roberto pour cet instant de bonheur. Je n'aime pas lire mais ton récit m'a beaucoup plu et m'a rappelé des souvenirs.

PS : j'attend les scans avec impatience !


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Et bien... _Raconte-nous donc ???_



Désolé, je suis un piètre écrivain .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je suis un piètre écrivain .



des idées, tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour nous faire plaisir


----------



## bonpat (21 Août 2003)

*"C'est vraiment difficile à dire aux gens qu'on les aime... quand on les aime vraiment..."* 

Tristan Bernard -  _Monsieur Codomat_


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> *A suivre...*
> 
> ...


_

A suivre ! ?!?!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La comme ça ? Tu me laisses les yeux embrumés d'émotion et mon mouchoir humide à la main ?

Arghhhhh !

Tu es un monstre.









_


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Lucienne a 83 ans, Lucienne est vieille, toute ridée, un peu trop maquillée, si coquette.

Lucienne a eu 20 ans, des amours et des amants, elle était jeune, elle était belle.

Un soir, elle est allé danser, un garçon lui a pris la main, la entraînée dans une danse échevelée, elle la suivi, elle na pas résisté, il a saisi sa taille, elle a ri, il la faisait voler et elle senvolait. Ils ont dansé toute la nuit.

Au petit matin, ils sont partis, main dans la main, sans un mot, ils ont marché, sans parler, sans sourire, ils étaient fatigués.

La porte fermée, il la embrassée, elle lui a rendu ses baisers, elle lui en a volé autant. Ils se sont allongés.

Lucienne sest réveillée, elle sentait ce bras si lourd, abandonné, sur son corps. Lucienne ne voulait pas le réveiller, elle la regardé, ses yeux, sa bouche, son torse, elle ne voulait plus bouger.

Lucienne est sortie de la chambre doucement, tout doucement.

Lucienne est retournée danser, elle sempêtrait dans ses ailes, alors elle sest mariée. Elle a eu trois enfants.

Lucienne ma raconté cette histoire un soir à la lueur dune ampoule vacillante, assise sur son fauteuil décoloré. Elle ma montré son joli chapeau violet, ma donné des bonbons au coquelicot, Lucienne était heureuse.

Lucienne est morte, il y a un an pour rejoindre cet inconnu quelle na jamais oublié.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lucienne est morte, il y a un an pour rejoindre cet inconnu qu&amp;#8217;elle n&amp;#8217;a jamais oublié.


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai ramené que _d'authentiques souvenirs véritables certifiés vécus en vrai_, je n'ai rien écrit *"avec la tête"* !)...



Il y a une AOC la dessus ?


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sur mes z'amours passées ?_
> *Bien entendu !*
> 
> Controle de qualité SOCOSEC (_Société de Contrôle des Secousses_), Certification ISO1988, _que des produits naturels_ !
> ...



Vas-y
Je suis prêt.


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Lucienne faisait partie de ces gens dont on a envie de sapproprier les souvenirs.

Souvent le soir en sortant de lécole, je frappais à sa porte et chaque fois javais limpression quelle mattendait. Elle me servait une tasse de chocolat brûlant et quelques petits beurre.Une fois la table débarrassée, elle sortait un jeu de carte, sasseyait en face de moi, et commençait à parler.

Jaimais la vue que lon avait de sa fenêtre, tous ces toits qui sétalaient, il me plaisait dimaginer Lucienne dans lun de ces petits appartements, pendant quelle me parlait de sa vie.

Lucienne avait eu trois maris dont elle ne parlait pas, je ne sais pas si elle les avait aimés. Ils étaient morts par négligence, comme elle disait, le jour où je lui ai demandé si ça navait pas été trop dur, elle ma répondu, « Cest une question dhabitude. »

Ses doigts glissaient sur la toile cirée de la table, elle regardait attentivement les fleurs fanées depuis longtemps qui avaient dû lorner en dautres temps. Sa voix emplissait mes oreilles, pas une fois, elle noubliait de me parler de ce bal où elle avait rencontré celui qui serait à jamais son unique amour.

Elle se leva, alla dans sa chambre, revint avec une grande boîte de carton gris, fermée avec de la ficelle. Je du laider pour défaire le nud, il était si serré, aussi serré que ses souvenirs quelle gardait dans son cur. Enfin, elle en sorti, une paire de gants blancs, une broche, des morceaux de dentelles, tout un bric-à-brac de souvenirs parfumés à la lavande.

Puis elle me dit « Petite, reviens demain, va faire tes devoirs, je te raconterai, ma boîte à souvenir. »

Me prenant par le bras, elle maccompagna à la porte en glissant quelques bonbons au coquelicot dans ma poche. Je ne sais pas pourquoi elle disait que cétait au coquelicot, sans doute parce quils étaient rouges, jai toujours trouvé quils avaient un goût de médicament.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lucienne faisait partie de ces gens dont on a envie de s&amp;#8217;approprier les souvenirs.



Souvent, enfant, on ne fait guerre attention aux "vieux".
On sait qu'ils sont là, parce qu'on les voit tous les jours.
Mais ils sont vieux. C'est tout.
Pas un seul instant je me suis imaginé que la petite vieille du bout de la rue qui peinait tant à marcher put un jour être jeune.
Puis on grandit.
On les oubli.

J'ai récemment appris le décès de Marinette.
Je ne connaitrai jamais sa vie.
Je ne connaissais même pas son nom.

J'aime beaucoup ton histoire parce qu'elle a ceci de pathétique que sa vie semblait se résumer au contenu de cette boite, mémoire de sa seule raison de vivre : un homme.


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien* les histoires à suivre : j'attends donc la suite avec impatience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du pur jus de terroir


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Je grimpais les marches quatre à quatre, mon sac faisait du bruit en raclant le mur décrépi, arrivée au quatrième, essoufflée le cur battant je vis Lucienne qui mattendait sur le palier, un sourire aux lèvres et son éternel paquet de petits-beurre à la main. Par la porte grande ouverte séchappait une odeur de pommes cuites et de cannelle, jeus tout de suite faim.

Je me dirigeais vers la table pendant quelle refermait soigneusement la porte, tout en prenant la précaution de remettre le rideau qui la cachait en place.

Assieds toi, me cria t-elle de la cuisine,je tai préparé une compote. Elle me rejoignit posa devant moi une assiette remplie de la préparation, retourna à la cuisine, en rapporta ma tasse de chocolat brûlant et quatre petits-beurre.

Mange, me fit t-elle, en lançant un regard malicieux sur la boîte grise.

Le chocolat navait jamais été aussi brûlant, je faillis mébouillanter avec la compote, mais javalais le tout sans broncher, jétais si pressée. Quand jeus terminé, Lucienne me demanda de débarrasser la table, dans ma hâte, je me pris les pieds dans le tapis, envoyant valdinguer, assiette, tasse et petite cuillère. Lucienne riait aux éclats, elle vint à mon secours, je me maudissais pour cette perte de temps, elle le savait, Lucienne savait tout.

Devant la boîte ouverte, je contemplais une vie qui sétalait, une vie faite de morceaux de puzzle, dépareillés et incomplets. Lucienne, elle savait à quoi chaque morceau correspondait, elle savait les réunir, les mettre bout à bout. Elle les prit un par un délicatement, les posa dans le creux de sa main grande ouverte, les tourna, les retourna, elle ne disait rien, ce nétait pas nécessaire, je ressentais son émotion, ma gorge se serrait, une larme coula sur ma joue, elle me regarda, ses yeux étaient plein de larmes, nous nous mîmes à pleurer toutes les deux, doucement et en silence, nos esprits ne faisaient quun, Lucienne mavait contaminée, je me mit à rêver de ce jeune inconnu qui memportait dans une danse effrénée.

Lannée prochaine, tu vas rentrer au lycée, me dit-elle tout à coup, il y aura des garçons, ils temmèneront danser, puis elle se leva, prit ma main, y déposa deux bonbons au coquelicot et me fit comprendre quil était temps que jaille faire mes devoirs.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

Je n'aurais qu'une seule chose à dire :

BRAVO


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

Je suis désolé je vais devoir tout saloper.
Après un texte pareil !!!

Mais j'ai également une première expérience à Barcelonne.

J'y fus envoyé pour le boulot.
Je n'y ai vu qu l'aéroport et une zone industrielle.

Mais encore novice dans le métier, ce fut nettement moins romantique, mais un peu similaire, puisque suite à de mauvaises négociations, c'est moi, qui pour la première fois me suis fait baiser.

Ca laisse aussi des souvenirs.
Mais ceux là on essaie de le oublier. !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé je vais devoir tout saloper.
> Après un texte pareil !!!



oui vraiment Pet', quel cochon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto, quand j'ai vu ce long post, je me suis demandé quelle mouche t'avait piqué. J'ai lu, j'ai compris


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> oui vraiment Pet', quel cochon



C'est vrai.
Je réalise que ce n'est pas vraiment brillant.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai.
> Je réalise que ce n'est pas vraiment brillant.



En même temps, quand je poste serieusement (sur celui de barbarella) personne ne relève. Alors ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, quand je poste serieusement (sur celui de barbarella) personne ne relève. Alors ...



pov' poulet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ferais-tu la course au zapping de Krystof ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pov' poulet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour y rentrer ?
Présent 3 fois ces deux derniers jours.
Faut que je me calme.


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ci-dessus, c'est le II, le I c'est à la page précédente, heu, le III c'est page V, non : 5, et le IV... Attends.
> Le IV c'est page 11.
> _Vous suivez mon puzzle sentimental ??_



Il faut un diplôme de castor junior pour te suivre !!


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous suivez mon puzzle sentimental ??_



A la lecture de cet émouvant passage, il semble te manquer une pièce capitale (Capitale / Sofia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Roberto.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarque, moi il me manque tout le puzzle.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A la lecture de cet émouvant passage, il semble te manquer une pièce capitale (Capitale / Sofia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les puzzles, il en manque toujours une pièce, toujours la dernière, et c'est très contrariant.


----------



## Nexka (4 Octobre 2003)

Dis Roberto? Au fait? T'as retrouvé le dessin de Rakel? (La barmain Basque)


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Les puzzles, il en manque toujours une pièce, toujours la dernière, et c'est très contrariant.



Les puzzles (surtout comme ceux de Roberto) je n'arrive jamais à les terminer.
Faut dire qu'à chaque essai, c'était une photo de ciel bleu uniforme sans nuage.
Trouver les contours, ça va encore.
Mais remplir le reste ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les puzzles (surtout comme ceux de Roberto) je n'arrive jamais à les terminer.
> Faut dire qu'à chaque essai, c'était une photo de ciel bleu uniforme sans nuage.
> Trouver les contours, ça va encore.
> Mais remplir le reste ...



j'aime paaas les puzzles


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Cette nuit-là je ne dormis pas beaucoup, je pensais à Lucienne, à la boîte pleine de sa vie, je me demandais si moi aussi, jaurais un jour une boîte grise fermée avec de la ficelle, jessayais den imaginer le contenu, une chose était sûre cest quil y aurait quelques bonbons au coquelicot dedans.

Lucienne sans sen rendre compte mavait appris ce quétait lamour, le vrai, le grand, celui qui fait battre un cur toute une vie.

Le temps passait doucement, jallais maintenant chaque jour chez Lucienne, nous restions parfois sans parler, je buvais tranquillement mon chocolat brûlant, je faisais craquer les petits-beurre sous mes dents, puis je rentrais faire mes devoirs.

Ma première année de fac fut une véritable catastrophe, plus rien nallait, mon père était mon ennemi public numéro un, la terre entière me détestait et je le lui rendais bien. Seule Lucienne savait mécouter, me comprendre, me consoler. Elle sinquiétait souvent pour moi, « Nas-tu pas un petit ami ? » me demandait elle, je ne répondais jamais à sa question, comment lui expliquer que mon cur battait pour un inconnu que je navais jamais rencontré.

Un jour quelle me posait pour la centième fois la question, je lui répondis que si, elle bondit de sa chaise, alla dans sa chambre et en revint, avec dans les mains une boîte en carton quelle me tendit. « Voici ta boîte à souvenirs me dit-elle, ny mets que des choses vraiment précieuses, tu nes pas obligée de la remplir, tu verras les souvenirs prennent beaucoup de place, il ne faut pas les froisser en les tassant de trop. »
« Alors, raconte- moi, comment sappelle-il ? Comment est il ? » Je navais pas envie de répondre, tout ceci était si soudain, je serrai dans ma main, un petit morceau de papier, jeus soudain envie de voir mon père, de lembrasser de lui dire que la vie était belle.
Je partis rapidement de chez Lucienne, en passant devant la boîte qui contenait les bonbons au coquelicot, jen saisis deux, les mis dans ma poche descendis lescalier en trombe en criant « A demain Lucienne. »

Mon père était déjà à la maison, avait-il un pressentiment ? Je collais un bisou claquant sur chacune de ses joues, il en resta les bras ballants. Je me précipitais dans ma chambre, déposais ma précieuse boîte sur mon lit, louvris, y déposais les deux bonbons chipés à Lucienne, et mon petit bout de papier tout chiffonné. Je refermais la boîte, la glissais sous mon lit, tout était en ordre, la vie commençait.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Je neus pas le temps de frapper, Lucienne ouvrit la porte, elle saisit ma manche, mentraîna dans sa petite salle à manger, et me fit asseoir. « Tu as passé lâge du chocolat brûlant et des petits beurres me dit-elle, veux-tu un peu de porto ? » Je lui fis signe que non de la tête, elle alla à la cuisine et me rapporta un verre deau, je le bus dune traite. Je ne savais pas encore, à quel point le chocolat brûlant et les petits-beurre de Lucienne allaient me manquer. 
« Alors, il ta embrassé ? » Devant ma tête, elle éclata de rire, Lucienne aimait rire, elle ne ratait jamais une occasion. 
Bon sang, comment faisait-elle, elle lisait en moi, comme dans un livre ouvert. « Ne répond pas, je sais quil la fait » dit-elle en me décochant un clin dil, je me mis à rire. Rire et pleurer voilà ce que nous faisions de mieux ensemble.
« Tu nes pas venu hier, jai tout de suite compris, je suis une vieille femme, je sais pourquoi les jeunes filles ratent un chocolat brûlant et des petits-beurre. Tu seras bientôt une femme, les hommes te plairont, tu boiras du porto, tu tendormiras en soupirant, le matin tu te réveilleras, tu te recouvriras du drap, et le regarderas dormir dun sommeil paisible et satisfait. »
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, jéprouvais, à ce moment un amour sans limites pour Lucienne, je réalisais soudain, quen effet, elle était une vieille femme, jeus peur, peur de la perdre, de ne plus lentendre rire, ne plus la voir pleurer. Je venais de perdre mon chocolat brûlant et mes petits-beurre, faudrait-il quun jour que je perde Lucienne ? 
Nous restâmes assises face à face à nous contempler. Lucienne tu savais si bien ne rien dire, je mettrais un peu de ton silence dans ma boîte à souvenirs.

Le lendemain à la fac, je pensais encore au regard de Lucienne posé sur moi. Un regard chargé de tristesse, de mélancolie et damour aussi, Lucienne maimait, je le savais et cela me remplissait de joie. Je me sentais forte.
Assise à ma petite table, je procédais à la revue du contenu de mon sac, quel fouillis, jentreprenais de faire un tri pour ne garder que le nécessaire. « On fait son ménage ? » murmura une voix à mon oreille, cétait lui, je ramassais toute ma petite pagaille à la hâte, fourrais le tout dans mon sac, et entrepris de sourire du mieux que je pouvais. Le prof se faisait attendre. « Viens, je toffre un café. » Je me levais et le suivis à la cafétéria. « Je tai attendu hier, où étais-tu passée ? » Je ne voulais pas dire que jétais chez Lucienne, cétait mon secret, je racontais rapidement une histoire de recommandé à aller chercher à la poste, je ne lui ai jamais parlé de Lucienne.


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2003)

Roberto, l'émotion m'étreint... (à défaut d'étreindre Sofia ou Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


Roberto, tu es un salaud !!!


Tu as deux dons (au moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !! :

Tu dessines comme un Dieu/DocEvil et tu écris comme un Dieu/DocEvil !!!   (mis à part quelques fautes d'orthographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Et tu t'étonnes que les filles te trouvent "pas comme les autres"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sérieusement bravo ! ça c'est de la prose, sensible, respectueuse des protagonistes et pleine d'auto-dérision (le summum de l'humour selon moi), bref, je t'envie... (et sans te connaître, je t'aime, mais fraternellement hein !, faut pas se méprendre non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Y a bien une suite non ? nooon ??????


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Un jour à la sortie des cours, il ma proposé, daller chez lui, ce que jacceptais sans hésiter, je savais que Lucienne mapprouverait.
Ce fut la première fois que je ne rentrais pas à la maison.
Le matin, je me dépêchais de me préparer, mon père devait être aux cent coups, lui qui se faisait toujours du souci pour rien. Jouvris la porte un peu inquiète de laccueil qui allait mêtre réservé. Mon père mattendait, il me dévisagea, comme pour être sûr que cétait bien moi. « As-tu pris ton petit-déjeuner ? » me demanda-il, puis il me prit dans ses bras, membrassa, me lâcha en soupirant. Mon père venait de vieillir de vingt ans.
Ce jour-là, je nallai pas aux cours, mon père prit sa journée, le midi il memmena au restaurant, puis nous sommes allés nous promener, à quatre heures, je lai quitté, je voulais voir Lucienne, Lucienne qui elle aussi devait se demander ce que je devenais.

Dès quelle mouvrit la porte, je me précipitais dans ses bras, je me mit à pleurer, elle me berçait, je sentais les battements de son cur contre le mien, elle prit ma tête entre ses mains, me regarda longuement, et me dit « Ne mets pas nimporte quoi dans ta boîte à souvenirs. » Nous étions là toutes les deux dans lentrée, à rire et à pleurer.
« Sais-tu au moins, comment il sappelle ? » Je lui fis signe que oui, elle sourit, sûrement en pensant à son grand amour dont elle ne connaissait même pas le prénom.
Nous bûmes du porto, Lucienne sassit sur son fauteuil décoloré, fatiguée, lasse, elle sendormit, je sortis, et fermai la porte sans faire de bruit.
En rentrant à la maison, je sortis ma boîte à souvenir, le bout de papier était toujours chiffonné, les bonbons au coquelicot de Lucienne étaient toujours là. Je refermais la boîte, la glissais sous mon lit, tout était en ordre, la vie continuait. 

Lannée sécoula, tranquillement, entre cours et café, entre chez lui et chez moi, les vacances approchaient, jallais travailler deux mois dans une librairie. Puis jirais passer quinze jours chez une copine, dont les parents avaient une maison en Bretagne.


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2003)

Je suis soufflé par les qualités littéraires (et les souvenirs) des membres de ces forums. 

Je n'aurai qu'un seul mot : encore !!!


(P.S. Barbarella, Roberto, Doc et d'autres, vous n'avez jamais songé au Goncourt ? pas au prix littéraire forcément, mais avez-vous déjà écrit et publié vos oeuvres ?)


En tous cas merci, merci, merci, merci, merci


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Quinze jours sans voir Lucienne, je me refusais à y penser, je traçais une immense croix sur mes pensées.
Les parents de ma copine étaient des gens charmants, sa mère surtout, elle cuisinait divinement, en particulier le gratin de fruits de mer dont je conserve, encore aujourdhui, un souvenir ému.
Nous partagions la même chambre, celle quelle partageait auparavant avec son frère.
Tous les soirs, une fois couchées nous discutions, nous nous racontions nos rêves qui jamais ne se réaliseraient mais auxquels nous croyions fermement.
Un après-midi, alors que nous revenions de la plage, je vis une voiture que je ne connaissais pas, garée devant la maison. Ceci me contraria. Qui osait ainsi venir perturber lharmonie de cette famille dans laquelle jétais entrée sans permission ? 
Joëlle, ma copine, partit en courant, « Sébastien est là, Maman, Sébastien est là » Jen conçus immédiatement de la haine, pour ce Sébastien, qui semblait si important aux yeux de mon amie.
Le soir, au dîner, je me terrais dans un silence, empli de haine, de jalousie et denvie. Quelle chance il avait ce Sébastien dêtre ainsi accueilli, dêtre ainsi la vedette dun repas que pour une fois je trouvais fade. Mais la partie nétait pas perdue, cest avec moi, que ce soir Joëlle discuterait.
Allongées toutes les deux au soleil, nous laissions nos esprits divaguer. Au travers de mes lunettes de soleil, jobservais lobjet de ma haine, qui arrosait méthodiquement les plantes du jardin, il portait un short que je jugeais ridicule, un large tee-shirt qui bougeait à chacun de ses mouvements, limage était pitoyable. De temps en temps il sifflotait, il devait avoir vingt-cinq ans. 
Soudain jeus une envie irrépressible quil me prenne dans ses bras, quil me serre, quil memporte. Ah, Lucienne si tu avais été là, toi, tu aurais compris.
Je passais le restant de mes vacances à contempler ce type qui éveillait en moi, tant de trouble, tant de haine et tant de désir à la fois.


----------



## macelene (4 Octobre 2003)

J'ai relu tranquillement ce soir la Belle Histoire de Lucienne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'ai imprimé pour pouvoir la relire au coin de ma lampe, sans bruit, avec les étoiles et la chouette qui chante, dans mon lit tout frais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ces histoires, Barbarella et Roberto (je n'oublie Docevil) sont les derniers bouquins de ma table de chevet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ça tombe à pic, je n'avais plus rien à lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Muchissimas gracias, por estos momentos sensillos.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Le téléphone se trouvait dans lentrée, je le décrochais, mon cur tremblait.

« Lucienne ? »
« Oui ? »
« Cest moi, Lucienne . »
« Je técoute. »
« Lucienne, je ne sais pas. »
« Dis- moi, je técoute. »
« Lucienne, je taime. »
« Tu es amoureuse ? »
« Oui. »
« Lucienne, est-ce que tu maimes ? »
« Bien sûr mon ange, je taime. »
« Lucienne, moi aussi je taime. »
« Tu laimes ? »
« Non, je le déteste. »
« Ne pleure pas mon cur. »
« Lucienne, si tu savais, si tu savais, » 
« Je sais, mon cur, tu le hais. »
« Non, Lucienne, tu exagères, je le déteste, je voudrais quil disparaisse. »
« Lucienne ? »
« Tais-toi, mon coeur, je comprends. »
Lucienne savait tout, elle savait dévoiler mon cur

Le vendredi, nous avions décidé avec Joëlle daller danser en boîte, sa mère nous accompagnerait et reviendrait nous chercher vers trois heures. La soirée était sans intérêt, tout le monde gesticulait, la musique battait les tympans. Avec mon amie, nous nous déhanchions comme atteintes de spasmes nerveux. Un type vint sinstaller en face de nous, il essaya de parler, mais la musique couvrait ses paroles que je devinais insipides. Joëlle alla sasseoir, je restais un peu. Le type se pencha vers moi, et hurla à mon oreille « Ma voiture est dehors, viens, allons parler tranquillement. » Je le suivis sans grande conviction. Arrivée sur le parking, japerçu, dans une voiture un couple qui avait entrepris de mettre en pratique leur cours danatomie, je fis la grimace. « Cest celle-là me dit-il en sortant ses clés de sa poche. » Je lui dis, « Il nen est pas question. » Je parti en courant rejoindre Joëlle qui mattendait assise devant sa Vodka orange. Sa mère arriva à trois heures comme promis, dans la voiture, javais envie de vomir.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Avant daller dormir je voulus prendre une douche, je voulais me débarrasser de lodeur collante de la fumée de cigarettes et surtout me laver des traces des mains que ce sale type avait indélicatement posées sur moi. Je restais un bon quart dheure sous la douche, puis je pris un peignoir. En me dirigeant vers la chambre, je passais devant la porte de Sébastien, que faisait-il ? Jouvris doucement la porte et la refermais sans bruit. Je mallongeais sur le lit près de lui, il me tournait le dos. « Que fais-tu là, vas te coucher », me dit-il. Il était tard je ne voulais pas polémiquer, je ne répondis pas. Il se retourna vers moi, me pris dans ses bras, membrassa et memporta. Il memporta plus haut que mes rêves ne my avaient jamais autorisée. Javais découvert lamour avec Lucienne, je découvrais le plaisir dans les bras dun garçon que je détestais.

Le voyage du retour fut long et monotone, je somnolais, je pensais à Lucienne, javais hâte de la revoir, de lembrasser, de me faire bercer dans ses bras. Je savais que je naurais pas besoin de parler, elle allait me regarder, me sourirait, elle avait déjà tout deviné, cette chipie.

Avant de monter dans la voiture, javais ramassé un caillou, tout rond, tout lisse, un caillou qui ressemblait à mon cur. Je le tins serré dans ma main tout au long du voyage, à la maison, je le déposerais dans ma chère boîte à souvenirs.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Pour mon arrivée, mon père avait préparé des beignets à la confiture de groseilles, ils étaient carrément brûlés, mais je les mangeais sans sourciller, ils avaient le goût de lamour de mon père.
Jallais dans ma chambre, sortis ma précieuse boîte, louvris, y plaçais mon caillou tout rond. Je la refermais, la glissais sous mon lit, tout était en ordre, la vie pouvait continuer.

Dans les salles de cours, les tables étaient toujours aussi petites, et il devenait de plus en plus difficile dy déverser le contenu de mon sac, je pris la décision de ne plus faire mon petit ménage à la fac.

Jétais assise depuis cinq minutes quand il vint sasseoir à côté de moi. « Comment vas-tu ? Et ces vacances ? » me demanda-il, sans même me dire bonjour. Je lui répondis « Banales, comme des vacances, rien de bien palpitant, et toi ? » Il commença à me raconter ses randonnées pédestres, son copain, qui avait perdu son sac de couchage à la gare, une soirée pendant laquelle il avait bu plus que de raison et dont il ne se souvenait pas dêtre parti, jétais médusée. « Quest-ce que tu fais ce soir ? Tu viens à la maison ? » me demanda-il. Je lui dis que javais un recommandé à aller chercher, et que cétait hyper important. Lucienne mattendait, cest vrai que cétait hyper important.
Lucienne me prit dans ses bras, comme je lavais prévu, elle me berça doucement, jusquà ce que je lui demande : « Lucienne aimes-tu le gratin de fruits de mer ? » « Est-ce que tu laimes ? » me répondit-elle, ah ! Lucienne vieille chipie, tu me feras toujours rire. En fait je ne savais que lui répondre, je lui racontais la plage, les plantes, le tuyau darrosage, le short, le parking, la douche et ma nuit dans les bras de Sébastien. Elle mécoutait, je me demandais si elle me comprenait, mon récit était si décousu. Mais bien sûr quelle comprenait, Lucienne comprenait tout, elle devinait tout, elle savait tout. Elle servit à chacune un verre de porto, nous le sirotions, elle en pensant à son tendre inconnu, moi en me disant quun de ces jours, il faudrait que je passe mon permis de conduire.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Nous avions décidé de sécher les cours de laprès-midi, il voulait fêter dignement notre retour de vacances. Une fois chez lui, je me déshabillais complètement, en fis autant pour lui, il ne résistait pas, jentrepris ensuite de rattraper les deux mois qui nous avaient séparé, comme il ne ripostait pas je lui fis plusieurs fois lamour, cétait délicieux de dominer la situation, il sendormit fatigué et serein. Je sortis de chez lui, je ne le reverrais plus, il mavait énervée avec son sourire béat et son air satisfait, je le méprisais.

Je réussis enfin, à obtenir cette satanée licence, qui devait mouvrir, aux dires de mon père, les voies du succès et de la liberté. Tu nétais plus dans le coup Papa, de nos jours une licence ne sert plus à rien.

Je trouvais quand même rapidement du travail, jaimais bien cette nouvelle vie, jétais responsable de moi et je me faisais peu de cadeaux. La boîte pour laquelle je travaillais offrait la possibilité de suivre des cours afin de grimper plus vite dans la hiérarchie. Je signais donc pour cinq années de cours du soir, mon ambition me dévorait. Je passais mon temps à travailler, étudier, mais réservais tous mes samedis après-midi à Lucienne. Je navais pas grand-chose à lui raconter, alors elle me parlait delle, de son inconnu, de temps en temps je lui parlais de Sébastien dont le souvenir seffaçait doucement de ma mémoire.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Joëlle que je voyais de moins en moins me téléphona un soir pour minviter à son anniversaire, cela me ferait du bien de sortir un peu me dit-elle.
La soirée battait déjà son plein quand jarrivais, le champagne coulait à flots, les bougies fondaient sur le gâteau, un disque hurlait une musique que je me mit à détester immédiatement. Joëlle prit ma main et mentraîna sur le balcon. « Alors comment vas-tu, que deviens-tu ? ». Je lui racontais brièvement mon travail, mes cours, Lucienne. Je nosais pas lui parler de Sébastien, était-elle au courant de ce qui sétait passé entre nous ? Elle me parla un peu delle, mapprit que son frère sétait marié avec une de ses copines, mon cur se vida dun seul coup, je voulais partir très vite, la vie venait de faire une pause.

Je prétextais, un rendez-vous important le lendemain pour prendre congé de mon amie, elle membrassa et me fit promettre de lappeler très vite. 
En me dirigeant vers la porte, je butais sur un verre posé à même le sol, en se renversant le contenu se répandit sur une paire de chaussures dont le propriétaire se leva dun bon. Je fus prise dun fou rire, lui semblait fâché. « On ne se connaît même pas ! » me dit-il la voix pleine de reproches, je le trouvais très drôle, je décidais de rester encore un moment. Après avoir retiré ses chaussures, ses chaussettes, il sassit dignement, on aurait dit un pacha, il me fit signe de masseoir, et commença à me raconter sa vie. Alors que jétouffais un bâillement, il me proposa de me raccompagner. Arrivés devant mon immeuble, il sortit un papier et un stylo de sa poche, me demanda mes numéro de téléphone, domicile, bureau, mon adresse exacte, ma date de naissance, on aurait dit un interrogatoire. Il griffonnait rapidement, je me disais que ce serait sûrement illisible. Il me souhaita une bonne nuit et parti pieds nus, les chaussures à la main en sifflotant un air que je ne connaissais pas.
Je commençais à mendormir dans lascenseur larrêt brutal me signala que jétais arrivée à bon port. Je mendormis sans demander mon reste.
Le lendemain après-midi chez Lucienne, je lui racontais ma soirée, le mariage de Sébastien, le verre, les chaussures, mon interrogatoire, elle mécoutait attentivement. Quand jeus terminé, elle me dit « Il te plaît ? » Jétais toujours époustouflée par les questions de Lucienne qui navaient jamais de rapport avec ce que je lui disais. Je ne lui répondis pas, « Il te plaît » affirma t-elle.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Deux mois sétait écoulés depuis cette soirée, jétais encore au bureau, il était presque vingt heures, je nallais pas tarder à partir. La sonnerie du téléphone me fit sursauter, je décrochais, surprise dun appel à cette heure. « Encore au travail Mademoiselle larroseuse ? » je ne compris pas tout de suite, javais oublié cet incident du verre. « Dépêchez vous, je passe vous chercher, je vous emmène dîner pour me faire pardonner. » Je raccrochais perplexe, quavait-il à se faire pardonner, je ne me souvenais ni de sa voix, ni de son visage. Je rangeais mon bureau à la hâte, pris mon manteau, mon sac, et descendit au rez-de-chaussée. Il mattendait devant le porche, un bouquet de fleurs à la main. Quand je le vis, jeus, je ne sais pas pourquoi, envie de rire. Il avait lair penaud, les fleurs quil tenait à la main étaient fatiguées, je men fichais, il était si attendrissant. Je lui dis un bref bonjour, je ne savais pas quoi dire. Il entama tout de suite la conversation « Tu as vu ? » me demanda t-il en exhibant fièrement son pied. « Jai mis des chaussures, exprès pour toi, il est interdit de renverser son verre dedans. » Je souris en le revoyant séloigner les chaussures à la main en sifflotant son petit air joyeux. 
« Alors, tu me pardonnes ? » 
« Quoi ? » répondis-je, 
« Eh bien pour la dernière fois. »
« La dernière fois ? » 
« Ben oui le dernière fois, quand je tai raccompagné chez toi. »
« Euh » Je ne voyais pas où il voulait en venir.
« Je nai pas été très galant, jaurais pu te demander de moffrir un dernier verre, je nai pas osé, tu semblais si confuse, de mavoir mis dans une telle situation, je ne voulais pas que tu te sentes obligée. » Jéclatais de rire, il prit mon bras. 
« Tu as faim, allons dîner ! »
Il memmena dans un petit restaurant. A peine assis, il sortit un bout de papier et un stylo de sa poche, il griffonna quelques mots, et se cala sur sa chaise.
« Tu voudrais savoir ce que jai écrit, avoue »
« Non, je tassure »
« Si, si tu veux le savoir, demande moi et je te le dirais »
Je fis oui de la tête, il prit le morceau de papier, séclaircit la voix en toussotant, prit une profonde respiration, et se mit à lire à voix haute.
« Ne pas oublier de lui demander de moffrir un dernier verre quand je vais la raccompagner. Tu as vu, je suis malin, comme ça je noublierai pas, tu ne veux pas écrire quelque chose toi aussi ? »
Pendant que je riais, il sortit un second morceau de papier de sa poche et me le tendit avec son stylo. Jécrivis, en me cachant de ma main, je ne voulais pas quil triche. Je reposais le stylo.
« Alors qua tu écris ? » me demanda t-il
« Rien »
« Tu as mis une demi-heure pour ne rien écrire, je ne te crois pas »
Je pris le papier, et le lu à voix haute.
« Ne pas oublier de lui offrir un dernier verre quand il va me raccompagner »
« Voilà, comme ça nous noublierons pas. Nous pouvons manger lâme en paix. »
Arrivés devant la porte de mon immeuble, nous nous dîmes bonsoir. 
« Vou »
« Veux »
« Oui ? »
« Non rien »
« Si tu allais dire quelque chose »
« Non, je tassure »
« Écoute, ça commençait par veu »
« Toi aussi, tu allais dire quelque chose, vas-y, commence »
« Ha, ça, non, je suis galant, les dames dabord »
Je pris sa main et lentraînais vers lascenseur.
Sur le palier, je cherchais fébrilement mes clés, je nai jamais compris pourquoi les sacs à mains sont si mal faits, on ne trouve jamais ce que lon cherche. Enfin, je les avais, jouvris la porte, je savais déjà ce qui allait se passer et mon cur tambourinait dans ma poitrine.
À part de leau, un coca ou un jus dorange je navais rien dautre à lui offrir à boire, il me dit que ce nétait pas grave quil boirait en rentrant chez lui. Il narrêtait pas de parler, il commentait tout, la déco, mes livres, les tableaux accrochés au mur, il était intarissable. Tout en parlant il se déplaçait dans la pièce, je le regardais amusée et étonnée. À un moment il sarrêta de bouger. «  Tiens, une porte » dit-il dun ton surpris, « Où mène t-elle ? » , il louvrit « Ah, mais cest une chambre, cest ta chambre ? » Je lui fis signe que oui. « On peut visiter ? » demanda t-il en entrant dans la pièce. Je le suivis. « Mademoiselle, savez-vous quil nest pas correct de se trouver dans une chambre avec un homme que lon connaît à peine ? » 
Je men fichais royalement, il me plaisait, cétait ma seule excuse.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors, voici ce que je vous propose. Il y a probablement de vieux amours qui pèsent sur vos existences (comme il en pèse sur la mienne) ; de vieux parents bien chiants et ennuyeux auxquels on sest juré pourtant, un jour, de dire je taime ; une bague quon sest promis doffrir ; une lettre qui attend depuis des années ; une chanson dont on a toujours prétendu quelle était impossible à écrire Peut-être, peut-être bien que ce pourrait être enfin pour vous  comme pour eux  le jour, lendroit et lheure. Je voudrais que vous fassiez partager vos hésitations et le bruit démentiel de vos pudeurs froissées. Je voudrais que tous, le dimanche 20 juillet, nous nayons rien dautre à dire que des mots damours, et rien dautre à chanter. Et je demande à tous ceux qui en auront le courage de nous faire partager leur moment de bonheur. Davance, merci.



_chaque jour peut-être un 20 juillet_

 Voilà, quelle fût ma plus belle histoire damour, Lucienne. Lucienne qui mavait fait ce fabuleux cadeau de mapprendre à naccepter de la vie que le parfait, labsolu. Qui mavait enseigné la fantaisie, et la liberté. Lucienne et ses silences, Lucienne et ses larmes, ses rires, ses mots, toujours justes. 

Quand jouvris ma boîte à souvenirs Jy plaçais les silences de Lucienne, refermais la boîte, la glissais sous mon lit, tout était en ordre, le spectacle pouvait continuer.


----------



## Yip (5 Octobre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais m'arrêter là : *ça n'intéresserait personne* que je vous parle d'une hôtesse de l'air américaine, d'une secrétaire à grosse bouche, d'une brune aimant être brusquée ou d'une bretonne nymphomane...



ben si !! Et puis, si c'est toi qui tape, c'est ça de moins à faire pour tes secrétaires !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez !! La suite !! LA SUITE !! *LA SUITE !!*


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#8230; Voilà, quelle fût ma plus belle histoire d&amp;#8217;amour



...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#8230; Voilà, quelle fût ma plus belle histoire d&amp;#8217;amour
> ...



Pet', dans les prefs de ton navigateur, faut vraiment que tu mettes  "mode jurons" sur off ...


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Pet', dans les prefs de ton navigateur, faut vraiment que tu mettes  "mode jurons" sur off ...



J'comprends pas.

Quand je fais "edit" ya pas de problème.
Mais dès que je squize une partie du texte, il m'affiche ça.

J'comprends pas.


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends pas.
> 
> Quand je fais "edit" ya pas de problème.
> Mais dès que je squize une partie du texte, il m'affiche ça.
> ...



T'as essayé le Tippex ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé le Tippex ?








En bon dessinateur, j'utilise la lame à gratter.


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2003)

En bon dessinateur, tu ne devrais rien utiliser.


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> En bon dessinateur, j'utilise la lame à gratter.


Dite aussi "lame de rasoir", mais bon... Faut connaitre...


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Tu es dans le technique PetIrix ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu secoues les rotrings ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En bon dessinateur, tu ne devrais rien utiliser.



Non, ça c'est le chargé d'faire faire, voire le pilote d'études.
Moi chuis grouillot.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu es dans le technique PetIrix ?



Pfffuuuu. Jusqu'au cou!!



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu secoues les rotrings ?



Plus tellement depuis qu'ils m'ont mis un stylo azerty entre mes deux mains gauches.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche.
> *Qu'il est sympa ce clébard moche !!*


J'adore ces petites tranches de vie qui rendent la grande plus agréable ... des petites touches de bonheur qui font fleurir le regard...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, on devrait ouvrir un thread "tranches de vie" ou on collectionnerait tous nos petits instants insiginfiants mais combien attachants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : c'était pas un "bichon de poils" ???


----------



## macelene (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ces petites tranches de vie qui rendent la grande plus agréable ... des petites touches de bonheur qui font fleurir le regard...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Alors là tout à fait de ton avis, sauf que quand ça déborde de conneries ( les sujets qui peuvent devenir bons) on a plus envie de lire les jolies choses qui sont écrites, ça lasse.....*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Alors là tout à fait de ton avis, sauf que quand ça déborde de conneries ( les sujets qui peuvent devenir bons) on a plus envie de lire les jolies choses qui sont écrites, ça lasse.....*


Alors là, Hélène, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi que la lecture des sujets sérieux un peu "parasités" par des conneries est fastidieuse ...
Mais personnellement, et si je considère plus particulièrement mon thread "les petits bouts de craie bleue" (à titre d'exemple), je refuse qu'il devienne un mausolée dans lequel on ne posterait que des choses sérieuses et un peu languissantes ou tristounettes...
J'aime bien ces conneries qui donnent le rythme, j'aime bien quand des choses sérieuses se mélangent allègrement avec le flood le plus dément... ça donne à nos mots la couleur de la vraie vie...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est bruyant et désordonné mais sympa...
D'ailleurs, j'avoue que je suis le premier à "casser" mes propres threads et à participer à toute manifestation un peu loufoque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En fait, j'aime assez le désordre !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf que quand ça déborde de conneries ( les sujets qui peuvent devenir bons) on a plus envie de lire les jolies choses qui sont écrites, ça lasse.....[/b]



Faut se faire une raison.
Quand tu veux poster sérieusement, tu te fais parasiter en moins de trois posts.
Si tu essaies de recadrer tu te fais envoyer dans le mur.
Pour peu que tu te rebiffes un peu, on te fait comprendre que tu t'énerves tout seul.

Alors, alors ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Alors, alors ...


Alors, ne reste que ma méthode : accepter que chaque thread (meme sérieux) ne devienne un immense melting pot dans lequel chacun pourra y trouver son compte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça me rappelle quand ma mère faisait de la "ratatouille" le midi ... qu'est-ce que je passais comme temps à repérer et à extirper les meilleurs morceaux de viande !!!


----------



## macelene (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ne reste que ma méthode : accepter que chaque thread (meme sérieux) ne devienne un immense melting pot dans lequel chacun pourra y trouver son compte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Bon, ok je m' incline...........*


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça me rappelle quand ma mère faisait de la "ratatouille" le midi ... qu'est-ce que je passais comme temps à repérer et à extirper les meilleurs morceaux de viande !!!



De la viande dans la ratatouille ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, ok je m' incline...........*


Euh ! pas trop quand meme !!! (y'a Krystof qui traine dans le coin !!!)


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ne reste que ma méthode : accepter que chaque thread (meme sérieux) ne devienne un immense melting pot dans lequel chacun pourra y trouver son compte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc tu casses tes propre threads, de peur que l'on te les casse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (méthode NKK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Pour la ratatouille avec la viande, je connais pas (ça doit ressembler au poulet basquaise ?).


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ne reste que ma méthode : accepter que chaque thread (meme sérieux) ne devienne un immense melting pot dans lequel chacun pourra y trouver son compte...



Pas d'accord avec toi le dude.
Faire baisser la pression dans des threads dit plus sérieux que d'autres je veux bien, mais se retrouver avec 2 pages de jeux de mots à la con pour trouver la perle, le post qui sort du lot : NON !!
Moi, ça ne me donne pas envie de les lires, ces sujets qui finissent par se ressembler tous, qui finissent toujours par se remplir des mêmes conneries.
Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faille pas déconner, mais pas tout le temps et systématiquement.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! pas trop quand meme !!! (y'a Krystof qui traine dans le coin !!!)



bon exemple de "dé-sanctuarisation" d'un thread, bravo


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ça ne me donne pas envie de les lires, ces sujets qui finissent par se ressembler tous, qui finissent toujours par se remplir des mêmes conneries.



d'accord aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est pas bien de plagier des sujets aussi essentiels à la vie du Bar que "le Pétomane ne répond plus/répondra" ou d'autres joyeuses inutilités du genre "à la queue-leuleu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De la tenue, svp, ne mélangeons pas les posteurs avec attitude et les posteurs par lassitude


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> De la viande dans la ratatouille ????



J'éatais en train de me poser la même question !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord avec toi le dude.
> Faire baisser la pression dans des threads dit plus sérieux que d'autres je veux bien, mais se retrouver avec 2 pages de jeux de mots à la con pour trouver la perle, le post qui sort du lot : NON !!
> Moi, ça ne me donne pas envie de les lires, ces sujets qui finissent par se ressembler tous, qui finissent toujours par se remplir des mêmes conneries.
> Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faille pas déconner, mais pas tout le temps et systématiquement.



Quand un sujet tient à coeur et que t'essaie de réellement converser, en échangeant des points de vue (principe même du débat) ça n'interresse personne, et on te fait comprendre que tu peux t'occuper de tes oignons!
J'me trompe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas s'étonner après si ça dérape .


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Quand un sujet tient à coeur et que t'essaie de réellement converser, en échangeant des points de vue (principe même du débat) ça n'interresse personne, et on te fait comprendre que tu peux t'occuper de tes oignons!
> J'me trompe ?
> 
> 
> ...



que cela ne nous empêche pas de tartiner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et d'ailleurs à propos de tartines, je reconnais que certaines sont émouvantes et dignes d'intérêt. *Mais* - car il y en a un bien sur -  je trouve difficile aux heures de travail, et de travailler (un peu), et de faire semblant (beaucoup), et de me plonger dans la lecture de posts de 50 lignes, qui pourraient m'arracher, qui sait, une larme, ou en tout cas me distraire et me détourner irrémédiablement de mon gagne-pain.
Alors, je zappe, je picore, les plus lisibles étant les plus courts.
Sur ce


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2003)

Aujourd'hui c'est un jour particulier pour moi. C' est son anniversaire et celui de son Papa.


La Vie a décidé pour nous, pour ELLE, et c'est moche des fois la vie. Même si je vous répète tant de  fois "E bella la vita" .
	Mes parents avaient choisi que nous serions trois, et des trois, tu es la petite dernière, ma petite soeur. Et tu nous manques. Tu me manques.
Cette soeur que j'ai  connue, pas assez en tous cas. On a partagé ensemble sûrement un tas de choses, nos années d'enfance heureuse, baignées d'amour, de joie, de soleil, de peine, de séparation, de petits tracas et des grands, et surtout le bonheur.
	On a partagé nos chambres, avec les cabanes sous les édredons.
On a fait du vélo sur les chemins de Suffren, on a fait des sifflets avec des roseaux (c'est maman qui nous a appris), on a fait de la planche à roulettes dans la grande descente, on allait à la plage, et il y avait les oursins , les vagues, le gravier de la plage, la grosse bouée. Que de souvenirs pêle-mêles.
Te souviens-tu de la grosse tortue qui se cachait dans le grand figuier de barbarie au fond du jardin. Le chat Kiki tout roux, 
La belle ville, d' Alger La Blanche, berceau de nos balades partout dans les montagnes, dans les déserts, sur les plages, où nos parents nous ont si souvent enmené,  pour garder plus tard dans nos yeux toutes ces images magnifiques .
	Et puis un jour on a changé de pays, on a partagé encore notre chambre, on grandissait, on devait s' aimer, je crois ?
Et encore une fois on change de ville, la même chambre toutes les deux, tu bosses, je bosse, on est des ados, on devait être pénibles. Ces années où on ne sait pas encore ce que l'on va devenir et ce que le monde nous réserve, où tout est floue et avec un peu  de désordre qui trouble l' harmonie de la maison.
Un jour je pars, ton tour viendra.
Tu étais une sacrée jolie fille et tu apprenais la vie.
Toutes ces années sont là dans mon coeur, je m' en parle souvent, on le dirait pas . Mais tu me manques.
Un jour tu as décidé de venir te réfugier là où nos parents avaient décidés de refaire la maison du bonheur, pour nous tous, avec du soleil, des chiens, le chat, des cris d'enfants, des cigales, des odeurs, des grandes tables de copains. Trois années à partager de nouveau. C' était parfois dur. Quelle culpabilité j'ai trimballée d' avoir des enfants, un foyer et pas toi. 
Je me sentais un peu l' intruse, mais il m' a semblé trouver un peu de bonheur dans toutes ces années. Tu as donné beaucoup à tes parents. Tu as eu la joie de connaître deux de mes enfants. Ils t' aimaient et t' aiment encore.
	On parle souvent de toi, et nous avons mis des photos de toi sur les murs de ma maison. Pour garder cette image, ce visage, ne jamais l' oublier.
Je ne t' oublierai jamais.
	Et maintenant, quand arrive l' automne, ton anniversaire et celui de Papa, mon coeur saigne. Elle a tellement de mal à se refermer cette blessure.
	Tu me manques, je ne peux plus partager avec toi, mes joies, mes peines. Je peux enfin dire, ce qui chaque fois me fait souffrir. Cette absence cruelle. Qui jamais ne sera comblée. J' aurais tant aimé te confier ce qui fait ma vie. Je sais que tu es seulement passée dans la pièce à côté. Le fil n' est pas rompu. Je sais que tu m' attends pour te raconter la vie, juste de l' autre côté du chemin.

Merci Doc Evil et Thebig (ds "Villes de garndes solitude")  de m' avoir donné l' occasion de dire à ma soeur ce que mon coeur pense si  fort, en ces jours de Novembre.


.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2003)

...Partager l'Amour, partager les peines, partager le chagrin et le bonheur ... qu'importe ! L'important est de partager !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De tout coeur avec toi, Hélène ! Amitié...........


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

_On remonte..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai qu'un souhait Madame alors que des larmes me brouillent la vue, c'est que mes enfants aient un jour la chance irremplaçable de rencontrer _un professeur tel que vous._


...et si tel n'était pas le cas, malheureusement, ils se "contenteront" d'avoir un père formidable ... c'est déjà ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Merci Vincent ! merci pour ce beau texte qui m'a fait entrevoir les Jardins du Luxembourg par ma fenetre, au-delà du ciel gris rejoignant l'horizon....


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2003)

Je suis pionne dans un lycée, et des fois, je suis vraiment contente de faire ce boulot, juste pour des petits moment comme ce matin, je vous raconte:

Donc je signais les billets de retard ce matin, et un éléve arrive, il était 8h20, alors bien sur je lui fais la morale, "oui normalement plus de 20 min de retard c'est une absence, c'est pas bien... blabla..." puis je m'arrete sur son excuse  "Hopital très tot"  "??? Comment ça Hospital trés tot???, ça veut dire quoi ça?? T'as un certificat??? t'as pas l'air malade" il me répond "bah non en fait j'ai amené ma meilleure amie à la clinique, elle a accouchée cette nuit"... Là j'ai levé les yeux, et j'ai croisé son regard, il avait la banane jusqu'au oreilles, et j'ai bien compris qu'il devait se dire " aprés ce que j'ai vécu cette nuit, tes 20 minutes, si tu savais ce que j'en ai a f...."  Il avait la tête dans les nuages, et il m'y a transporté "ah bon? C exelent!! et alors c'est une fille?? Un garçon??" "une fille" "et elle s'appele comment?" "Jade". "T'as pas dut bcp dormir..."....
Et voilà, depuis je suis de méga bonne humeur, je l'imagine, cet éléve aujourd'hui en cour, intouchable, haut dessus de tout... Si quelqu'un lui cherche des noises, il lui suffira de penser "si tu savais pauvre c... ce que j'ai vu cette nuit!!" Et ça me donne la pèche.

Merci petite Jade... Tu donnes le sourire à plein de gens, et t'as même pas un jour!!!


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

Mercredi 31 décembre 2003, hommages à des filles de bonne volonté.

*PERTURBATIONS PASSAGÈRES.............*
*Madame Rose, urgence vitale, phase aiguë, le coeur, usé pas les ans, 82, vite, mobilisation rapide de l'équipe, premières images sur mon écran, oups, c'est tout bouché.*
*-"ALLEZ VITE, BOUGEZ-VOUS, MERDE, LE BOLUS, ALLEZ POUSSEZ LA SERINGUE. Hélène, TU ME LE FAIS CE ZÉRO, LA PRESSION, MERDE (journée de merde).....[b/]
Dans mon aquarium, personne ne bulle, de l'autre côté du mur, dans le service de soins intensifs, Mr X, 28 ans, les poumons remplis d'eau, le coeur fatigué par une endocardite,  cherche son souffle, pourtant son visage reste calme, il sait, il connaît sa souffrance, il ira mieux demain.
En fait je crois que tout déraille.
Le ballet des lits dans le couloir ne ressemble pas à un "carmagnole"; nous les filles n'avons pas encore terminé.
Je tourne la tête, l'oeil vigilant, sur mes écrans de contrôle, qui me disent si la vie continue.
Lignes rouges: pression sanglante; vertes: rythme cardiaque; bleue: saturation en oxygène; que de termes barbares pour les profanes.....
Autre écran, photo, film de "L'ARBRE DE VIE" , ce coeur qui nous fait vivre. Il est peut être beau, mais là les racines sont frêles.
-"VITE Charlotte, Carole, ADRÉNALINE © 10cc, LE DÉFIBRILATEUR, INTUBATION, VENTILATION, VAS-Y MASSE, ELLE NOUS LÂCHE... (essai de retour à la vie.....).
Non, rien, vraiment c'est un jour de merde..... "LA FAUCHEUSE DE VIE" vient de passer......
Mais nous on continue d'avancer, faut pas craquer, on se sent molle tout d'un coup, sûrement le visage blanc, décompression, café, clopes, et dans un quart d'heure on continue...........
La vie ne s'arrête pas............ Même si c'est un jour NOIR....... et que ce soir, tu dois fêter cette fin d'année !!!!!!
Ou même encore, une nouvelle année.....




*


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Putain, j'ai lu tout le thread....

J'trouve rien à coller derrière.

Trés mauvais signe pour vous ça.


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j'ai lu tout le thread....
> 
> J'trouve rien à coller derrière.
> 
> Trés mauvais signe pour vous ça.






*Merci Sonnyboy............*


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Merci ma poule !

Tu vois grace à toi, j'ai trouvé.

Ciao, ma belle grue à pois bleus !


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci ma poule !
> 
> Tu vois grace à toi, j'ai trouvé.
> 
> Ciao, ma belle grue à pois bleus !






*Ta poule ...., Ta belle grue à pois bleus...... !!!!!*





je ne suis pas encore transformée en volatile !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Qui parle de transformation ???


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ne reste que ma méthode : accepter que chaque thread (meme sérieux) ne devienne un immense melting pot dans lequel chacun pourra y trouver son compte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de viande dans la ratatouille !!!

Mais bon, ça fait partie de ton "charme"....


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de transformation ???








 c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux être à plumes avec ton arsenal !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

J'adore les plumes....

Donc, ne te fous pas à poils !!!

Re-niarg !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Tu sais c'qu'ils te disent mais 1348 posts ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'qu'ils te disent mais 1348 posts ?



oh oui, dis-le nous


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'qu'ils te disent mais 1348 posts ?



On veut pas savoir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_It will be horribeule !! _


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On veut pas savoir !!



bin si pourtant !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Et non, moi j'peux pas m'permettre...

N'importe qui oui, moi non.

Tant pis.

Croyez bien que je le regrette autant que vous !


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et non, moi j'peux pas m'permettre...
> 
> N'importe qui oui, moi non.



ça fait un peu Calimero là quand même maurice !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Tu sais ou il est caliméro hein ???!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alors un peu de tenue !


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ou il est caliméro hein ???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à poil ! à poil ! à poil !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Même pas le respect des disparus !!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

tention ' alem, y a des gens qui se plaignent qu'on polue le thread qui contiendrait (au dire des ces gens...) de belles choses !!

Va savoir !


----------



## Alex666 (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'qu'ils te disent mais 1348 posts ?



en plus c pas 1348 mais 1384 ...


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tention ' alem, y a des gens qui se plaignent qu'on polue le thread qui contiendrait (au dire des ces gens...) de belles choses !!
> 
> Va savoir !









 hep, toi le petit blanc bec, me suis pas plainte de quoique ce soit ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors modère tes paroles ....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

J'ai pas parlé de toi.

Va falloir encore travailler la fourberie, si tu veux me posseder.

J'en ai usé d'autres....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

"petit blanc bec"...t'en sais rien je te l'ai déjà dit, apparement tu n'écoutes pas...trés adolescent ça....


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2004)

pas compris.

comme d'hab.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

ça je sais !


----------



## Nephou (12 Janvier 2004)

Il y aura toujours de la place, tant sur disque dur que dans mon cur pour quelques fleurs noires cueillies à la vie.

|pasdesmiley|


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Les fleurs coupées, quand on doit les jeter ça pue, une infection.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2004)

Gna, gna, gna...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2004)

Déjà fait plusieurs fois qu'est ce que tu crois, j'ai une vie nocturne môa.

Allez, jacques Faizant fait pas la gueule...


----------



## maousse (12 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La plénitude de ses toiles aux murs de ma vie me remplit d'espoir.
> Toujours.


c'est vrai qu'un tabouret au fond de cet atelier, même un à la taille souris, aurait du mal à trouver concurrent comme havre de paix. Merci roberto.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le téléphone m'emmerde, petite sur, internet me prend la tête : j'aimerais être près de toi et te serrer dans mes bras...*


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bin tu lui as quand même coupé la chique alors qu'on peut pré-supposer de la charmante macelene qu'elle n'est certainement pas une chienne de garde



Une fois que mon esprit et mon cur sont délivrés de la peur, de la routine des habitudes liées aux sens et que la générosité et la compassion sont là,  il y a l' Amour.

L'ombre n'est pas le réel.
L'idéaliste ne peut connaître l'Amour.
S'observer soi même au lieu d'observer son  voisin.


Je ne peux pas aimer quelque chose qui m' irrite si j'ai des idées et des conclusions à son sujet.

Le refoulement occasionne un gâchis important.  

Lectures et verbiages ne sont que l' indication de l'absence totale d'un élan chaleureux du cur. Et pourtant c'est cet élan qui enrichit tant la Vie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une fois que mon esprit et mon cur sont délivrés de la peur, de la routine des habitudes liées aux sens et que la générosité et la compassion sont là,  il y a l' Amour.
> Lectures et verbiages ne sont que l' indication de l'absence totale d'un élan chaleureux du cur. Et pourtant c'est cet élan qui enrichit tant la Vie.


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis à la radio la pause-chanson me prend au dépourvu, avec mon verre d'eau à la main._
> Un chanson oubliée, un texte que j'écoute immobile.
> 
> Il est des chansons qu'on voudrait voir jouer à notre enterrement, des chansons qu'on aimerait que nos restes d'âme en transit, le jour venu, dégustent tranquille, car elles seraient ces chansons un bon point d'orgue à tout ce bazar passé qui ne laissera que si peu de traces.
> _Un hommage, somme toute._



Je l'écoute assez souvent, comme pas mal d'autres de Brassens, elles résonnent toujours autant.


----------

